# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009



## Veit (14. April 2009)

*Der Aal läuft!!!* 

Nachdem ich schon prognostiziert hatte, dass es heute endlich mal mit dem ersten Aal klappen würde (gestern abend nebst mehrerer Fehlbisse einen verloren), trat dies auch so ein. Gemeinsam mit Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser traf ich mich gegen Abend an der Saale um den Schlänglern das Fürchten zu lehren. Als die Sonne schon längere Zeit untergangen war, gab es dann den ersten guten Biss bei mir, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Neuer Wurm dran, Stelle wieder angeworfen und schon nach wenigen Minuten klingelte es erneut heftig an der selben Rute. Der Anhieb saß und ein schöner Aal von geschätzten 70 cm peitschte an der Oberfläche..... und plumste beim Rausheben, wie schon gestern abend, zurück ins Wasser. :r Der Ärger war groß, aber der Abend hatte ja erst begonnen und kurz darauf zupfte es auch heftig an Brassenkaisers Tauwurm. Mein Angelfreund machte es besser und konnte einen gut 50 cm langen Aal landen, der wieder in sein Element entlassen wurde.





Nun ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Kaum hatte ich ein Foto von Brassenkaisers Fang gemacht, wippte auch meine Rutenspitze schon wieder und auch ich konnte mich mit einem knapp 50er Schnürsenkel entschneidern.




Wenig später hatte ich auch schon den nächsten Schleicher, welcher mit 72 cm ein schönes Kaliber für die Küche war.




Es folgten eine ganze Reihe teils heftige Fehlbisse an allen 4 ausgelegten Angeln und zwischenzeitlich ging auch noch ein guter Aal an Brassenkaisers Rute nach kurzem kräftigen Widerstand verloren.
Die letzten beiden Bisse des Abends konnte ich nochmal verwerten und so traten ein weiterer kleiner Aal sowie einer der gefürchteten Mini-Welse (ohne Foto), den kurzen Landgang an.




Auch wenn nur einer der Aale ordentlich war, hat das Ansitzangeln seit langem mal wieder so richtig Spass gemacht :m, zumal ich heute an einem Abend mehr Aale gefangen habe, als im gesamten letzten Jahr. Hinzu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass noch mehr drin gewesen wäre, auch in Sachen Fischgröße. 
Und beim nächsten Mal fängt Brassenkaiser bestimmt mindestens genauso viele Aale wie ich, weil er dann sicher auch ein Fläschchen Lockstoff dabei hat.  Auf meine Würmer mit Lockstoff hat es nämlich (wiedermal) merklich besser gebissen. :g


----------



## Alex.k (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Veit und Braisenkaiser. Schöne Aale. War auch vorgestern auf Aal, habe einen guten verloren und einen mittelmäßigen gefangen. 58cm


----------



## TRANSformator (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Dann mal Petri euch dreien. Konnte selbst vor 1,5 Wochen bereits die ersten Aale verhaften. Lief gut an, wurde dann im Laufe der Woche schwieriger, teilweise nur eine heftige Attacke und dann ließen die Aale den Köder sofort wieder los. Beim letzten Ansitz gab es leider garkeinen Aal mehr, dafür eine 53 cm lange udn 3 kg schwere Schleie, die den Abend auch lohnenswert gemacht hat.

@Veit
Welchen Lockstoff benutzt du? Gern auch per PN, wenn du deine Geheimnisse hier nicht offen legen möchtest. Ich hab ne Zeit lang auch mal nen Lockstoff getestet, konnte aber keine Unterschiede feststellen. Deswegen hab ich mir das dann irgendwann gespart, weil das Zeug bestialisch stank und kaum von den Fingern abzubekommen war. Das Zeug ist so penetrant, dass mir davon übel wurde und ich Kopfschmerzen bekam.|uhoh:

Gruß


----------



## Veit (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Transformator: Bei den Lockstoffen ist zwar mein Favorit normalerweise der "Aalkiller" von Top Secret. Da dieser hier in den Halleschen Angelläden aber momentan überall vergriffen ist, hab ich gestern Krabbenöl von der Firma "Die Dresdner" verwendet und das hat ja auch gut funktioniert (und noch dazu ist der Geruch sogar in Ordnung). Witzigerweise hatte ich zum Schluss mal "Wallerkiller" von Top Secret (bestialischer Gestank) an den Köder gemacht und promt hat der kleine Wels gebissen. Sicher nur Zufall, aber ein leichtes Schmunzeln konnten wir uns darüber natürlich nicht verkneifen.


----------



## TRANSformator (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Das der kleine Wels dann schlagartig auf den Köder mit Wels-Lockstoff ging, war sicher Zufall, trotzdem bleibt sowas im Hinterkopf.

Genau den Aal-Killer von Top Secret habe ich auch benutzt. Stört nur mich der Geruch oder geht euch das auch so?
Bin eigentlich nicht empfindlich, was sowas angeht, aber das Zeug amcht mich fertig

Gruß


----------



## Tobi94 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Lest doch mal den Artickel in der aktuellen "Rute und Rolle"
ich fand ihn sehr interessant...


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Mensch Danke Veit =)
Ich dachte schon, ich muss den Thread hier eröffnen 
Petri zu den ersten Aalen und PS: wie wärs mal mit nem Kescher...
Man soll das Glück ja nicht immer herausfordern!
Ich pers. werde wohl im Laufe der Woche die ersten Sessions starten, nachdem ich gesehen hab, was der Fischer schon an Aalen und Karpfen in den Räusen hatte|bigeyes


----------



## Veit (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Guido: Nen Aal keschern? |kopfkrat Hmm, ich weiss nicht... Hab ich noch nie gemacht und halte das persönlich auch nicht für soooo sinnvoll. Von dem Schleim mal abgesehen, bildet der Aal im Kescher doch meist ein unlösbares Knäuel mit der Schnur. #t Ausserdem hat der Fisch ja auch mal seine Chance verdient.


----------



## Wal1y (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@GuidoOo

von welchem Gewässer und welchem Fischer redest du?
Wohne ja nicht weit weg von Preetz und es würde mich schon interessieren wie es aaltechnisch hier oben im kühlem Norden aussieht. Werde heute wohl auch einen Aalansitz an meinem Vereinsgewässer wagen.#6


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Veit  
Also ich hatte anfangs auch keinen Kescher mit!
Der kleine Unterschied ist wohl, ich angel vom Boot und du vom Land 
Aber als mir ein gut 80er Aal "ausgeschlitzt" ist, als ich ihn über die Bootswand heben wollte und ich plötzlich große Schleien (50cm) und Karpfen- 75cm als Beifang hatte, musste ich leider auch den Kescher mitnehmen( Noch mehr schleppen)
Aber beim "Keschern" machen wirs meist so, dass wir den Kescher nur unterhalten und der Fisch nicht wirklich in Berührung kommst, es sei denn, er schlitzt aus  Dann wird er sanft aufgefangen und sagt nicht Bye Bye|wavey:!

Aber Klar hat jeder Fisch seine Chance, bei mir aber "nur" im Drill 

@ Wal1y also du als Plöner wohnst ja wohl direkt auf der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Seenplatte...bei dir wimmelts nur so von Seen mit guten Aalbestand  Hab nen paar Freund aus Plön, die gut fangen!#6


----------



## Wal1y (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@guido
ich glaub ich kenne einen von deinen Freunden ziemlich gut, er hat mir von deinen netten Fänge berichtet. Naja meine Vereinsgewässer sind so olala für Aal, sind sehr häufig viele Strippen zu holen. ü50er Aale sind doch eher Ausnahmen

Gruß


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Veit:
Ich benutze, seit dem mir ein großer Aal am Wasser verloren gegangen ist, auch immer einen Kescher. Den nehme ich aber nur bei größeren Exemplaren für die Räuchertonne her. Die winden sich erheblich weniger als die kleinen und du hast keine Schwierigkeiten mit Kescherknäulen. Wichtig ist auch einen Kescher mit ziemlich grobem Netzmaterial zu nehmen. Das einzig leckere ist dann der Schleim... :v


----------



## Alex.k (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bei Rute und Rolle was ist das für ein Beitrag?


----------



## TRANSformator (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Zum Keschern von Aalen:
Früher hatte ich auch das Problem, dass die Aale im Kescher ein Knäuel gebildet haben und das Netz vollsauten.

Seitdem ich einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz (DAM Hammerkopfkescher) benutze, gehört das der Vergangenheit an. Das Netz ist etwas starrer, bsiher hat dort noch kein Aal Chaos veranstaltet. Und das einsauen ist auch nur minimal. Da reicht ein Durchziehen durchs Wasser am Ende des Angeltages völlig aus, um den zu reinigen. Notfalls gehe ich Zuhause kurz mit dem Gartenschaluch drüber. So ein gummiertes Netz ist übrigens auch ruck zuck wieder trocken.

Gruß


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Samstag um 22 uhr konnte ich auch meinen ersten Brandenburger aal 2009 verbuchen ab 22:30 war dann ruhe im see und es wurde kühl


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern! 

In Ostfriesland läuft es auch sehr gut, um nicht zu sagen, besonders gut, bedingt durch die Wärme. Nachdem ich vorletzten Sonntag 3 Aale bis 63cm fangen konnte, waren es am Donnerstag gar 24 Stück, wobei 3 davon released wurden. Trotz des Vollmondes und geringer Erwartungen, war es ein grandioser Abend. Freitag fing mein Kumpel Holger dann 8 Aale bis 79cm und Sonntag konnte ich wieder angreifen und 14 Aale überlisten, wovon 8 eine schöne Räuchergröße hatten. Gestern hatte mein Kumpel Holger 12 Aale, wobei leider nur 5 Stück mit nach Hause gegangen sind.

Derzeit fühlt man sich hier in die guten Aalzeiten der 80er und 90er Jahre zurückversetzt. Ob 2009 auch insgesamt so gut wird oder ob es nach dem rasanten Aal-Start wieder deutlich schlechter wird, muss sich zeigen. 

Im Anhang das Ergebnis vom vergangenen Donnerstag.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## bardy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

huhu, ne kurze frage. will heute nachtangeln auf aal. würdet ihr die weser oder den mittallandkanal bevorzugen?
(wollte wegen der frage nicht extra nen thread aufmachen!)

petri an die fänger!


----------



## serge7 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Jawoll ja. Petri an Ingo und Holger! 

Obwohl Ingo und ich an unterschiedlichen Gewässern in Ostfriesland/Friesland angeln, haben wir die selbe Aktivität des Aales ausgemacht. Um es kurz zu sagen: Es läuft bombastisch!

An Ostern waren es bei mir bei 3 Versuchen insgesamt 28 Aale. Der letzte Abend fiel mit 5 Schleichern etwas ab, aber ich habe da auch mal etwas auf Risiko geangelt in einem Gewässer was von mir neu getestet wurde.

Mit den Größen kann ich für unsere Verhältnisse im äußersten Norden sehr zufrieden sein: Die besten Fische lagen bei 73 und 71 cm.

Wie Ingo schon so treffend sagte: Man fühlt sich an die guten alten 90er erinnert...

Allerdings glaube ich auch: Es wird bald wieder "normaler" werden...

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Kai!

Nett, auch mal wieder von dir zu hören hier. Dann hattest du also ein ähnlich "aaliges Wochenende"!? An die 70er Grenze habe ich zwar noch nicht gekratzt, aber das kommt bestimmt noch nach dem 1.5., wenn wir wieder mit Köfis angeln dürfen. 

Auch bei der Arbeit wurden mir heute sehr gute Ergebnisse vom vergangenen Wochenende ins Ohr getragen. Erfreulicherweise aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen Ostfrieslands. 

Mal schauen, ob es "normaler" wird!?


----------



## serge7 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Dank!#6

Auch hier in "meiner Ecke" allenthalben zufriedene Gesichter derzeit und durch die Bank sehr sehr gute Fänge...Seit Jahren war der Start nicht mehr so gut...

Aber Du weißt ja: Es gilt natürlich auch, die richtigen "Bereiche" zu finden...


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin,

ihr räumt ja richtig ab jungs, respekt!


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Jo im Norden gehts auch, seit der wärme Welle. Allerings nur an flachen Stellen in Seen. War letzden Montag mit nem Kumpel los von halb 7 bis halb 10 Uhr Abens. Um 8 Uhr dann der erste Biss an der Grundrute, ein totaler Abzieher hat sich den halben Tauwurm gepackt, was raus kam, war ein 64 cm Aal, sehr schön zum Räuchern:m

Hatten dann auch noch viele Bisse aber keinen Aalerfolg mehr;+, so ganz wollen se doch den Köder noch nicht nehmen jedenfalls Biss der rest eher zögerlich oder es kam immer was dazwischen wie z.b. Schnurverhedderungen beim Biss und so ne Ärgernisse.

Ps: Am Abend hat mein Kumpell noch eine 67cm Brasse/Blei gefangen, mit Tauwurm.

Petri euch allen #h


----------



## Veit (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wir waren heute abend wieder Aalangeln an der Saale. Mit dabei waren neben meiner Wenigkeit, Henni (Fehlbiss), Steve, "Angelopa" Dietmar und als Zuschauer noch Micha (Brassenkaiser). 
Leider hat es nicht so gut gebissen, wie am Vorabend, aber dennoch gab es erneut einige Bisse und 3 Aale konnten auch gelandet werden. 
Ich hatte zunächst einen kleinen Wels und kurz darauf einen 55er Aal, den ich aber wieder released habe. 




Wenig später konnte Henni einen 50er Aal landen, der ebenfalls zurück in sein Element durfte.




Danach war Steve, der erst kürzlich seinen Angelschein gemacht hatte, an der Reihe und konnte ein schönen 65er Schleicher verhaften.




Bei Henni ging zum Schluss leider noch ein großer Aal durch Abriss verloren.
Angelopa Dietmar hatte leider heute noch kein Glück, obwohl es auch bei ihm zwei sehr heftige Bisse gab, aber beim nächsten Mal läuft es sicher wieder besser für unseren 66jährigen Freund.


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri, Veit und Co.!

Mein Kumpel Holger und ich waren auch noch spontan unterwegs heute, an einem wunderschönen ostfriesischen Kanal bei Emden.
Eigentlich sollte es nur ein Test werden, ob dort die Aale schon laufen und es wurde ein genialer Test!
Bis 22.15Uhr waren es 7 Aale, von denen wir einen zurücksetzten. Die anderen Aale hatten 87cm, 73cm, 71cm und der
Rest waren gute 50+ Aale. Ich fing den 71er und den releasten 40er, Holger den Rest! Überhaupt hatte Holger ein Vielfaches an Bissen gegenüber mir. Er hatte wohl den besseren Platz erwischt, denn unsere Würmer stammten aus einem Eimer! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Veit (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ganz dickes Petri an die Ostfriesland-Crew! #6
Es ist wirklich enorm, wie gut das Aalaufkommen in Meeresnähe ist. Schön, dass es so was noch gibt, denn sonst bekommt man ja meist nur Hiobsbotschaften über die Bestände zu hören.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Heidi, das lässt ja nur hoffen!
Super gemacht Jungs!

Mal sehen was bei mir heute abend geht^^


----------



## Zicomania (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Habe am Ostermontag 3 Aale überlisten können von dennen aber einer untermaßig war. Mein Bruder nebenmir konnte 2 Stk. fangen und hatte einen beim Drill verloren. Gestern Abend war es nicht so erfolgreich....hab einen Aal im Drill verloren aber als Beifang ne 40er Schleie..die man auch nicht alle Tage bei uns im Gewässer fängt.....aber so kann es gerne weitergehn dieses Jahr


----------



## Colophonius (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi

Erstmal Petri zu euren Fängen. Aber: wenn man liest, dass teilweise weit über 10 Aale entnommen werden, sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob das so gut ist. Die EU möchte den Aal schützen, der Aal ist sogar stark gefährdet und trotzdem werden Massen entnommen. Stellt euch mal vor jemand würde zB. so viele hechte entnehmen und der Hecht hat derzeit einen einfacheren Stand in DE, da er nicht durch Turbinen etc. wandern muss.


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

(Gut, dann mal kurtz OT)
Na ja, da gibt es andere Stellen wo ich erstmal einschränken würde, was ist mit dem abfischen von Glasaalen? dann die Berufsfischer mit ihren Stellreusen und Aalschnüren ? die "Wasserkrähen" ? Mehr abwander/aufstiegsmöglichkeiten?-in meinem Verein wird mittlerweile jedes 2te Jahr besetzt, wobei die Tierchen nicht billig sind....
VG Kohlie#h


----------



## Colophonius (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi
Ich fände ein Glasaalfangverbot auch sehr viel nützlicher, aber:
Wir als Angler sollten doch ein bissche mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich fände ein Glasaalfangverbot auch sehr viel nützlicher, aber:
> Wir als Angler sollten doch ein bissche mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen




#6

Kenne ebenfalls Leute die in Nordseenähe pro Nacht über 30 Aale pöddern und mitnehmen...
Finde sowas ebenfalls verantwortungslos, da diese Leute pro Nacht Aale entnehmen die andere angler nicht mal im ganzen Jahr fangen.Und diese Leute gehen ebenfalls mehrmals im monat los #q


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also an uns Angler wird es wohl kaum etwas zu tun haben mit dem Rückgang der Aale.Lieber ganz weit oben Anfangen die schuldigen zu suchen und nicht bei uns.Schließlich bezahlen wir alle dafür das Aale ausgesetzt werden.Also Prozentual gesehen wird es wohlkaum an uns liegen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Nur leider handelt es sich bei den Aalen in Nordseenähe sicherlich nicht um irgendwelche Farm oder Zuchtaale...

Und wenn ein Pöddergott über die Saison gesehen so viel entnimmt, tragen wir Angler leider doch einen erheblichen Teil dazu bei...

Das sind schon Stückzahlen wie bei einem Fischer im Main oder Rhein.

Sicherlich liegt es zum Größten Teil an den Glasaalfängen.Aber wir Angler dezimieren dann leider auch die Laichreifen Fische sowei die, die kurz davor sind...

Gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen sind genau der falsche Weg.
Jeder sollte für einen Teil dazu beitragen, das keine Unsinnigen Stückzahlen entnommen werden.
kann mir nämlich kaum vorstellen das so Leute Ihre dutzende Aalfänge alle selbst vertilgen...

Dickes Sorry fürs OT. aber das musste mal raus...


----------



## John Doe12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo

Petri Ingo und Holger,da habt ihr ja mal wieder gut zugeschlagen.

Kannst du mir die Wassertiefe verraten?Denn gestern waren wir bei 3-3,50m,hat gut gebissen,aber die Größen naja,danke schonmal.

Wir probieren es ab heute dann auch ernsthaft,gestern waren wir schonmal hin und hatten 8 Aale glaub ich,aber viele Minis die noch groß werden dürfen.

So nachher gehts noch ne Runde an den Kanal,mal sehen was zuckt.

Petri Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Martin: Die Fänge waren sehr ufernah. Das Gewässer bis 250cm tief. Ach ja, kleine Korrektur, der große Aal hatte genau 85cm. Holger hat die Aale beim Ausnehmen nochmals genau nachgemessen.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Habe heute abend wieder einen Ansitz auf Aal an der Saale durchgeführt (diesmal allein). Offenbar hat der anstehende Wetterwechsel, den Schleichern ein wenig auf den Magen geschlagen, denn es hat nur schlecht gebissen. Ich hatte allerdings großes Glück und konnte die einzigen zwei Bisse, die ich hatte, verwerten. Herausgekommen sind ein kleiner Wels und ein schöner 62er Räucheraal.


----------



## TRANSformator (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, war auch los, auch bei mir mehr oder weniger tote Hose. Hatte auch nur zwei Bisse, einen konnte ich verwerten, beim zweiten hab ich mich selten dämlich angestellt. Es war richtig schön an der Feederrute am rumpeln, ich setz den Anschlag und es sagt nur "Krsch.....".
Hatte vergessen den Freilaufhebel wieder umzustellen udn so hab ich den Anschlag voll in den Freilauf reingesetzt..........Hat mir außer ner üblen Perücke nichts eingebracht. Könnte mir in den Arsch treten.
Der zweite Biss war auch kurios, weil es wieder eine Schleie war und das nun schon zum 2ten Mal. Am Ostersonntag konnte ich beim Aalangeln auch schon eine Schleie verbuchen. Kurios ist, dass ich in 10 Jahren hier in der Gegend noch nie eine Schleie gefangen habe und nun 2 Stück direkt hintereinander.
Die Schleie heute hatte übrigens 42 cm, am Ostersonntag wars ein echter Brocken von Schleie mit 53 cm und ca. 3 kg.

Hier mal ein Foto von der Schleie am Ostersonntag
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=102683&d=1239616796

gruß


----------



## astra-g-16v (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Veit in 2 wochen gehts bei mir auch los kann schon nicht mehr abwarten.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Letze Nacht mit Boardi G-Hunter die erste Aalsession gestartet!
Ich hätte mir mehr erhofft...
Die Kapfenruten blieben ganz unberührt!
Die Aalruten nicht...
1ter Biss so gegen halb 11...Schöner Aal von 70+ zappelte auf der anderen Seite, doch das Ende von Drill war, dass die 30er Mono (GEKAUFTES HAKENPAG) ca 2mm hinterm Knoten einfach durchgerissen ist...
Wieder einmal wurde ich darin bestätigt, doch lieber ALLE Haken selber zu binden...echt schade sowas-.-
Danach die Nacht hindurch ganz leichte Bisse gehabt, oder Aale die den Köder falschherum geschluckt haben, uind dadurch nicht gehakt wurden!
Jedenfalls bin ich nicht Schneider geblieben und konnte noch eine FÜNFZEHN CM Aalquappe fangen !


----------



## Phanthom (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Veit und den anderen Fängern!:vik:
Bei uns hat die Aalsaison dieses Jahr bereits Anfang März  mit den ersten schönen Tagen gestartet und mit einem schönen 80er belohnt. Seit dem läuft les dieses Jahr besser als die letzten zwei Jahre zusammen#6. Mit Boardkumpel "Bandit" konnte ich ich den letzten Wochen einige schöne Schlangen für unser Räucherfest am 1. Mai fangen. Darunter an einem Abend 12 Stück, einen Tag vor Vollmond. Da dieses Forum erst so spät eröffnet wurde, wollte ich hier noch ein paar pics von diesem Jahr nachliefern.


----------



## Alex.k (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Meint ihr es lohnt sich Morgen Abend, also am Samstag zu versuchen? Die Temperatur hat ganz schön nachgelassen und es hat bei uns am Freitag den ganzen Tag geregnet. Die Wassertemp. ist jetzt bestimmt im Keller.


----------



## Veit (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hmm, also bei mir ging am vergangenen Abend nix, nicht mal ein Zupfer... 

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich mache es kurz. Gestern war ich von 20Uhr bis 0Uhr am Wasser und konnte 7 Aale überlisten. Es waren zwei sehr schöne Aale von 72 und 67cm dabei, dazu kamen noch ein 58er und ein 51er.

3 Aale von 25 bis 40cm habe ich mangels Körpergröße releast! 

Beißzeit: von 23Uhr bis 0Uhr, vorher war es recht langweilig am Wasser.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## dirk-mann (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

angelt ihr im kanal oder teich

gruß dirk


----------



## John Doe12 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Ingo schöne Aale.

Gestern wars mir zu frisch und nach der Nullnummer vorgestern,fehlte auch ein bischen die Motivation.

Heut abend gehts dann wieder los,mal sehen was passiert.

Martin


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Phantom:

Wo fangt Ihr momentan die Aale: Im Hauptstrom oder im Altwasser?
Bei uns geht im Strom wegen des Schmelzwassers noch nicht viel.


----------



## Phanthom (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger#6
@Aalround-Spinner
Seit Anfang März befischten wir hauptsächlich die Altwasser. Letzte Woche waren wir auch zwei mal am Hafen bei uns. Dort konnten wir 4 Aale fangen und einige Bisse nicht verwerten.
Die Bisse im Hafen waren aber vorsichtiger als im Altwasser, denke wegen der noch geringeren Wassertemperatur. Gestern Abend ging nach dem Temperatursturz nix.


----------



## AALfänger69 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo,
war gestern abend mal kurz für 2 Stunden an der Este unterwegs...

ein kleiner schwimmt wieder und ein 73 ist bereit für den Rauch...
Bisse waren noch recht zarghaft, aber morgen abend wird es nochmal porobiert...

Gibt es schon Fänge aus der Elbe im hamburger Raum???


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@Aalround-Spinner: Hier in der Donau hab ich bisher die Schleicher nur in etwas ruhigeren und flacheren Ecken erwischt. Probiers in Altarmen und Häfen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Danke für die Tipps! Werd ich probieren.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern 2te Nullnummer!
1schöner Biss und das wars!
Naja, iwann wirds schon klappen =)


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Auch in Ostfriesland lief es heute sehr schwach und es sah alles nach einer Nullnummer aus, bis gegen 22.30Uhr plötzlich eine kleine Serie von Bissen begann, die meinem Kumpel Holger und mir noch 3 nette Aale brachte. Holger hatte einen 63er und einen 47er, ich hatte einen 68er Breitkopf. Gegen 23.15Uhr mussten wir dann auch dringend einpacken. Die Arbeit ruft morgen wieder....

Gruß Ingo


----------



## dirk-mann (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

sind die aus nem kanal oder aus nem teich 

gruß dirk


----------



## Nobbi 78 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo, ich war gestern am Mittellandkanal und kann jetzt endlich meine ersten Aalfänge 2009 melden. 3 Schleicher alle um die 60 Zentimeter!


----------



## scemler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war gestern am Mittellandkanal und kann jetzt endlich meine ersten Aalfänge 2009 melden. 3 Schleicher alle um die 60 Zentimeter!



Hast du im Flachwasser geangelt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

nach 9 ansitzen in den letzten 2 wochen ist die bisherige strecke sehr beachtlich.
15 aale!!! der kleinste war ein 65er auf tauwurm, der rest 70+ (davon 10 auf köfi in 8-15cm länge)
sogar 3 schlängler über 90 waren dabei, leider hab ich einen sehr großen im drill verloren, über die größe kann man nur spekulieren, im widerstand war er aber den bisher 3 größten aber nicht unterlegen, eher war noch mehr zug auf der schnur. leider ist das 55er vorfach in der mitte durchgescheuert, das kommt davon wenn man sich kein stahlvorfach zu beginn der saison zulegt.

die maße der 90er:
91cm- 1,5 kg
94cm- 2,0 kg
95cm- 1,8 kg
97cm- 2,0 kg

bisher also ganz erfolgreich, wenns morgen von der arbeit her passt gehts wieder los, dann muss endlich mal die metermarke fallen.
ne 5meter spule mit 8kg -stahl zum selberbinden wurde bereits heute geholt, zusammen mit den kräftigen 2er karpfenhaken.
köderfische sind auch in der hältertonne.
also lieber aal-goot, sei mir morgen gnädig!


----------



## grazy04 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



> also lieber aal-goot, sei mir morgen gnädig!



das iss frech  nach 10 Aalen von 80-ü90cm !!! Petri zu den Aalen!


----------



## GuidoOo (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



acidflash schrieb:


> köderfische sind auch in der hältertonne.



also darf ich annehmen, dass du sie alle mit Köfis gefangen hast?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ingo...dickes Petri dir und Holger...das geht ja richtig gut ab, im Mai komme ich Euch auch wieder besuchen...

gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ witterborg: Das macht so richtig Laune derzeit und zeigt, wie gut die Aalbestände doch noch sind in unseren B.V.O.-Gewässern. Erfreulich auch, dass derzeit alle Größen zu fangen sind. von 25cm bis 85 war alles dabei und auch einige Aale im 60er und 70er Bereich und das zeugt noch von gesunden Beständen. 

@ Dirk: Überwiegend Kanal.

@ acidflash: Wahnsinn!!! #6 Das riecht verdammt nach einem alten Bestand in einem geschlossenen Gewässer.


----------



## Peter K. (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Acidflash, Petri zu den Fischen.

Gibts von den Fischen keine Fotos? Erzählen kann man ja viel..


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@acidflash:

...bin ja eigentlich kein Beweis-Photo-Freund - aber das glaube ich auch nur mit Beweisen - bin halt´ einfach ein Skeptiker!

Versteh´mich bitte nicht falsch - ich gönne Dir diese Fänge von Herzen, aber es gibt nicht viele Gewässer, in denen man so viele Große hintereinander fängt und das auch noch OHNE kleinere dabei zu haben!(selbst auf Köfi!)

Ich bin selber leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler, aber so einen Lauf in zwei Wochen und das noch ohne "kleine" Beifänge klingt schon etwas zu gut, um wahr zu sein!

Aber ich finde es toll, wenn es doch noch so viele kapitale Schleicher gibt!!!

Also - Petri (auf Verdacht, aber skeptisch!!)

Ernie


----------



## Nobbi 78 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@scemler:Ne ich habe an einen Anleger in knapp 4m Wassertiefe geangelt jedoch nur 3-4m vom Ufer entfernt!
Gruss Nobbi


----------



## Veit (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War heute abend Aalangeln an der wieder fallenden Saale. Hab es diesmal an einer anderen Stelle versucht. Einen Schleicher konnte ich zwar dort nicht verhaften, obwohl ich zwei verdächtige Bisse auf die Tauwürmer hatte, die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. Beim dritten Biss stieß der Anhieb dann aber doch auf Gegenwehr und nachdem mein Gegenüber bereits sehr rabiat Schnur vom Freilauf gezogen hatte, musste ich auch erstmal die Rollenbremse öffnen, sonst wäre es wohl schnell um das 0,28er Vorfach geschehen gewesen. |uhoh: Mir war sofort klar, dass kein Aal angebissen hatte und nach fünf Minuten halbwegs spannendem Drill, konnte ich den Übeltäter dann greifen. Per WALLERgriff!  1,03 m!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri 





Nix aussergewöhnliches, aber der Mensch freut sich. Wirklich interessant wirds für mich ja bekanntlich erst ab 1,50 m , aber die Spinnsaison beginnt ja bald. 

PS: Fisch schwimmt natürlich wieder!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Veit zum Waller.
Schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Schicker Wurmstaubsauger @ Veit! Petri zu dem schönen Walli!

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Tewi (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

auch von mir nen fettes PETRIE @Veit:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

...denke auch das die Aale aus einem alten Bestand sind...
...solche Fänge sind in guten geschlossenen Gewässern möglich...
...hatte auch mal so einen Teich, 2 Jahre lief es bombastisch...danach kein Schwanz mehr...
...also ich glaube acidflash, vorallem weil es letztes Jahr schon Bilder dieser Größenordnung von ihm gab...


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!
Welche Temperatur haben eure Aalgewässer denn zur Zeit?


----------



## Silurid666 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem schönen waller..:m
 interessant wird es erst ab 1, 50? ich würde behaupten jeder wels ist klasse sei er nun nen halben oder zwei meter gross...- aber da steckt sich jeder sein eigenes ziel..



Bin eigentlich hergekommen, weil es hier ja anscheinend ne menge aalangler gibt (vermute ich einfach mal)

irgendwie beist es nicht mehr so richtig wo ich zum angeln gehe. weder auf köfi noch auf wurm lassen sich die langen schleimer überlisten. 
habe da mal etwas gelesen über solche lockkonzentrate unter anderem mit dem namen "aalkiller" und ähnliches.

habt ihr schon erfahrung mit solchen mitteln gehabt - funktioniert so etwas überhaupt?

mfg,
marco


----------



## GuidoOo (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

guck mal nen paar seiten vorher, da hatte mand as thema angeritzt 
Also manche schwören drauf, die anderen( ich ) lassen da die finger von 

musst selbst ausprobieren...ist auch von gewässer zu gewässer anders!


----------



## aircut (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wir waren zu dritt am Sonntag an der Tauber. Die Tauber hatte leichtes Hochwasser zumindest war der Wasserspeigel um 20 cm angestiegen und das Wasser hatte eine Bräunliche Trübung . Wir haben ein Aal mit 80 cm gefangen.


----------



## börnie (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri @veit
schöner urian !


----------



## Fury87 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



acidflash schrieb:


> nach 9 ansitzen in den letzten 2 wochen ist die bisherige strecke sehr beachtlich.
> 15 aale!!! der kleinste war ein 65er auf tauwurm, der rest 70+ (davon 10 auf köfi in 8-15cm länge)
> sogar 3 schlängler über 90 waren dabei, leider hab ich einen sehr großen im drill verloren, über die größe kann man nur spekulieren, im widerstand war er aber den bisher 3 größten aber nicht unterlegen, eher war noch mehr zug auf der schnur. leider ist das 55er vorfach in der mitte durchgescheuert, das kommt davon wenn man sich kein stahlvorfach zu beginn der saison zulegt.
> 
> ...





Alles schön und gut! Aber fotos würde ich auch gerne mal davon sehen


----------



## Veit (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen waller..:m
> interessant wird es erst ab 1, 50? ich würde behaupten jeder wels ist klasse sei er nun nen halben oder zwei meter gross...- aber da steckt sich jeder sein eigenes ziel..



Da hast du völlig recht! Ich kann mich natürlich auch über kleinere Fische freuen. Aber da ich in den letzten Jahren schon einige Welse um die 1,50 m gefangen habe, war der 103er nun nicht so aussergewöhnlich für mich. Nur zur Erklärung! 

Gestern waren ich mit meinem Angelfreund Dietmar Aalangeln, es gab aber leider nichtmal einen Fehlbiss.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

in der isar laufen die aale mittlerweile auch. gestern konnte ich 2 bisse verwerten. die ausbeute war - leider wie so oft - mangelhaft.

2 kollegen auf der anderen flussseite habens besser gemacht, die haben 7 oder 8 gefangen. meine 2 durften wieder schwimmen, weil ich wegen 2 fischen keine drecklerei anfangen wollte.


----------



## SHGNordi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> irgendwie beist es nicht mehr so richtig wo ich zum angeln gehe. weder auf köfi noch auf wurm lassen sich die langen schleimer überlisten.
> habe da mal etwas gelesen über solche lockkonzentrate unter anderem mit dem namen "aalkiller" und ähnliches.
> 
> habt ihr schon erfahrung mit solchen mitteln gehabt - funktioniert so etwas überhaupt?
> ...


 
Hi,
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ein Lockmittel in Nächten wo scheinbar nichts geht, fangentscheidend sein kann. 
Ich fische jedoch auch zu beginn immer ohne, denn wenn der Aal läuft beißt er, ob Lockmittel oder nicht. 
Ein schönes Beispiel war ein nächtlicher Ansitz im letzten Sommer. 
Um 9uhr mit einem Kollegen am Gewässer gewesen, bis 1 uhr keinen Biss gehabt. Wir wollten schon Heim fahren, da habe ich mich daran erinnert vor kurzem ein Lockmittel gekauft zu haben. Prompt die Köder besprüht und nach kurzer zeit schon der erste Fisch im Kescher. Schlag auf Schlag 3 Aale gefangen. Die großen Augen meines Kollegen könnt ihr euch vorstellen .
Seitdem ist das Lockmittel immer dabei, und bringt wenn nichts zu gehen scheint manchmal noch den ersehnten Erfolg.

NACHTEIL: Das Zeug riecht nach Schei... 

Lg


----------



## Krabbenfänger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich mache immer von Anfang an Aalkiller drauf,sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...denke auch das die Aale aus einem alten Bestand sind...
> ...solche Fänge sind in guten geschlossenen Gewässern möglich...
> ...hatte auch mal so einen Teich, 2 Jahre lief es bombastisch...danach kein Schwanz mehr...
> ...also ich glaube acidflash, vorallem weil es letztes Jahr schon Bilder dieser Größenordnung von ihm gab...




richtig, es ist ein sehr alter bestand den ich faktisch alleine beangel.
2 kumpels vom sohnemann des besitzers die vielleicht 1-2 mal im jahr dort nachtangeln machen(mit der clique ein paar bier  am grill trinken und später wenns  dunkel wird die tauwürmer baden) 
haben dort letztes jahr im juni in einer nacht gleich 2 um die 5-6 pfund(ca 100cm jeweils lang) sowie einen 87er rausgezogen!
die hatten das glück eine nacht zu erwischen wo die aale wohl richtig liefen, denn sie hatten nur 2 angeln drin die  vielleicht jede stunde mal kontrolliert wurde. kurz nach mitternacht hatten die schon aufgehört mit dem angeln!!!

keine ahnung was in der nacht mit 3-4 ruten+ anfüttern (fischstücke,zerschnittene tauwürmer)
 wie ich das sonst imer mache möglich gewesen wäre.

aber wie es das schicksal will,vorgestern abend war natürlich tote hose, wahrscheinlich  wegen des kalten windes/wetterwechsel gegen abend, da gabs nur einen fehlbiss und ein ca. 60er hecht der wieder schwimmen durfte.

PS:
Fotos hab ich leider keine, die digi ist seid dem herbst im a...., ein fotohandy hab ich nicht und die aale kommen nachts sofort in die truhe.
aber jungs, wenn der metrige wirklich noch kommt wird wer angerufen um fotos zu machen, das steht fest.

PS2: mit netzen/reusen wurden dort schon aale von über 115cm gefangen, also luft nach oben ist reichlich vorhanden was mich an den 100+ dieses jahr noch fest glauben lässt, auch wenns bereits sehr spät dafür ist, da wir kurz vor/in der laichzeit der friedfische stehen.

sowieso bin ich der meinung das viele gewässer sehr große aale beherbergen, sie bloß falsch beangelt werden.
die beste zeit ist in meinen augen wenn das wasser über die 8°C geht und VOR der laichzeit der friedfische, nicht danach.
dann noch ne milde nacht mit wenig wind erwischen und in den warmen ecken des gewässers angeln(thermometer mitnehmen sag ich da nur!!!)
in dem gewässer was ich da beangel hab ich ungefähr von mitte juli etwa bis februar noch NIE nen aal gefangen, weder auf köfi noch auf tauwurm.
fanglisten führ ich ja nicht, aber das müßte ungefähr hinkommen.
wer also früh loszieht fängt. und keine angst, ich hab schon im thermoanzug bei 2°C gesessen und gefangen. wichtig ist nur das es 2-3 tage warm ist und das wasser vor allem warm ist.

also wer wirklich dicke aale fangen meine grundregeln (im frühjahr für stehende gewässer):
1. abgeschlossenes gewässer oder ein gewässer wo man weiß das dort schon fette aale gefangen wurden auswählen.
2. viel friedfisch, kleingetiers das die aale in ihrer fresszeit gut wachsen lässt, oder sehr krautige gewässer.
3. flache gewässer oder gewässer die flache bereiche haben.(das gewässer bei mir hat an der tiefsten stelle keine 2,5m).
4. eher auf köfi setzen (fetzen oder ganz, bei fetzen wenn machbar NIE  das kopfstück nehmen, gibt häufig fehlbisse) und anfüttern(wenn erlaubt/möglich) setzen, schon 5 kleine fischfetzen rund um den köder wirken wunder. wer einen abend vor dem angeln anfüttern kann oder regelmäßig eine stelle beangelt hats noch besser.
eine angel mit tauwurm schadet aber nie!
5. das gerät dementsprechend wählen. ohne hindernisse minimum ne gute 25er bis 30er hauptschnur(bzw 0,10- 0,15er geflecht), vorfach aus stahl oder minimum ne 50er abriebsfeste mono. mit hindernissen hauptschnur nicht unter 35er, kräftige ruten verwenden.
6. ganz fein fischen, wenn möglich mit pose um die 1-3 gramm, perfekt ausgebleit, ansosnten lassen die großen aale gerne mal los wenn 0,5- 1 gramm an bleischrot fehlen und zuviel auftrieb da ist.
7. die warmen ecken oder markante plätze befischen, oder ein ufer mit bewuchs (da nach dem wind richten oder die ostseite des gewässers nehme da die  abendsonne dort am längsten scheint und das wasser grade im frühjahr warm hält.) 
ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die regel, grade was ostwind angeht der sinkenden luftdruck und kälte verursacht, dann geht meist nichts.
8.mit glück habt ihr auch noch ein gewässer mit wenig hecht/zander, aber schöne beifänge sind da trotzdem möglich.
9. keine angst vor den außentemperaturen!! solange das wasser an der angelstelle warm ist(8°C udn mehr), beißen die aale schon
10. ausdauer, es gibt manchmal 2 wochen lang keinen biss,  dann fängt man 2 nächte nacheinander richtig gut und dann wieder 2 wochen nichts.
11: AN DIE RAUCHER(bin selber einer!!), seitdem ich nur noch mit der zigarette in eine wäscheklammer geklemmt rauche und die zigaretten nicht berühre, sowie vor jedem anködern die finger mit erde/gras (oder was auch immer so am angelplatz am boden ist), abreibe fang ich wesentlich besser. die gerüche ´der zichte/handschweiß etc gehen dann nicht/kaum auf den köder über.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, es ist ein sehr alter bestand den ich faktisch alleine beangel.
> 2 kumpels vom sohnemann des besitzers die vielleicht 1-2 mal im jahr dort nachtangeln machen(mit der clique ein paar bier am grill trinken und später wenns dunkel wird die tauwürmer baden)
> haben dort letztes jahr im juni in einer nacht gleich 2 um die 5-6 pfund(ca 100cm jeweils lang) sowie einen 87er rausgezogen!
> die hatten das glück eine nacht zu erwischen wo die aale wohl richtig liefen, denn sie hatten nur 2 angeln drin die vielleicht jede stunde mal kontrolliert wurde. kurz nach mitternacht hatten die schon aufgehört mit dem angeln!!!
> ...


 
|good:

Besser geht es nicht. Sehr interessant!
Das mit den 8°C und speziell dem Beangeln vor der Laichzeit war mir neu. Ich hätte gedacht, die Aale würden sich dann mit dem Laich den Bauch vollschlagen und dadurch auch sehr aktiv sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

natürlich sind sie dann sehr aktiv udn fressen wie bescheuert, aber was meinste was dann an nahrung im wasser ist im gegensatz zum frühjahr(März-anfang mai)l vor der laichzeit!!!!!

in der laichzeit fällt dein köder  dann zwischen dem eier und kleinfischgewusel kaum auf, außer er liegt auf nem hot spot.
ich behaupte mal das ein aal während der laichzeit der friedfische kaum 10 meter zu deinem wurm oder köfi hinschwimmt weil einfach zuviel nahrung im wasser ist die er stattdessen aufnehmen kann.

ausnahme:
du bereitest den aalen einen richtigen futterplatz vor. das ist dann natürlich was anderes.

das gleiche gilt auch für schleien/karpfen, im frühjahr haste beste chancen, da wenig kleintiere im wasser sind. im sommer dagegen wirds manchmal schwer überhaupt welche zu fangen.

frag mal die friedfischspezies!

ach ja: 
ich schätze auch das viele angler den ansitz im märz/april scheuen weil es abends wirklich kalt werden kann. 
da sind 3 nächte in thermo+ mütze ohne biss schon deprimierend und man gibt schnell auf, während im sommer (im dünnen pulli bei 20°C) 3 nächte ohne biss nicht so schlimm sind und man trotzdem das 4. mal losgeht.
aber das ist reine überwindung und auch ne glaubensfrage.

wer seinen ersten märz/april-aal erstmal im kescher hat (und sich über die meist richtig fette schlange freut) wirds danach immer wieder 1-2 monate vor den "schönwetter-anglern" probieren. ;-)
PS 2:
im frühjahr reicht es bis ca mitternacht zu angeln, danach kommt eh so gut wie nichts mehr.
im märz pack ich so  spätestens gegen 22 -22.30 uhr ein, ende april um 24 uhr, je nachem wie warm es schon ist.
jetzt kann man natürlich bei dem guten wetter schonmal ne nacht durchmachen wenns warm bleibt.


----------



## scemler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



acidflash schrieb:


> ...



Sehr interessant!

Es ist wirklich kalt in den Nächten im Moment.

Glaubst du, dass es auch in Phasen wie gerade, in denen ein Temperatursturz erfolgt ist, Sinn macht, Abends loszugehen.

Ich beangel einen sehr flachen, eher kleinen See.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



scemler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> 
> Es ist wirklich kalt in den Nächten im Moment.
> 
> ...



konstantes wetter ist immer noch am besten, diese wechsel(mal warm, mal kalt, nachts genauso, dazu drehende winde) die letzten tage waren wohl nicht so dolle für die beißfreudigkeit.
vor allem haste dann immer das problem das die aale eine nacht hier beißen, und nächste nacht dort (oder auch gar nicht).

ich hab auch schon bisse gehabt wenn es im juni ein paar tage nur 12-15grad waren (und nachts 4-8), hauptsache das wetter ist ein paar tage gleich, dann scheint es den aalenrecht  egal zu sein.

PS:
was heißt denn bei dir kleiner see?0,5 ha 1 ha, 5 ha, 10 ha ??


----------



## scemler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich schätze mal 1 ha.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

also kleingewässer.
das kühlt schnell aus wenn es 1-2 tage kalt ist.
dafür haste den vorteil das du im frühjahr schon nach den ersten warmen tagen starten kannst.
mein beangeltes gewässer hat geschätzt ca 2-3ha(sehr verwinkelt, viele flache ecken und kleine buchten, kann man schwer schätzen), also auch nicht grade riesig.
der vorteil, megaviel bewuchs am ufer und im wasser, da ist im sommer nahrung satt das die schlangen richtig fett werden.
der nachteil, im sommer fängst du keine aale mehr´, die sind nämlich schon jetzt fett wie ponys obwohl recht wenig nahrung da ist(im vergleich zum sommer), und im sommer haben sie nahrung dann wohl im überfluß das ein köfi oder tauwurm nicht interessant genug ist.


----------



## flexxxone (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

man man man... das is ja beachtlich, was ihr schon alles rausgezogen habt |bigeyes

Petri!

aber mal 'ne Frage: Gibt's bei Euch Fangbeschränkungen für Aale?

Bei uns hier (Bayern) sind meistens 5 max erlaubt. :c

Servus
flexxx


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hat irgendjemand von euch schon Aal in der Ostsee gefangen dieses Jahr? War letztes Wochenende los, aber da hat sich leider nichts getan! Werds heute Nacht aber trotzdem nochmal versuchen!


----------



## Lautertaler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Transformator: Bei den Lockstoffen ist zwar mein Favorit normalerweise der "Aalkiller" von Top Secret. Da dieser hier in den Halleschen Angelläden aber momentan überall vergriffen ist, hab ich gestern Krabbenöl von der Firma "Die Dresdner" verwendet und das hat ja auch gut funktioniert (und noch dazu ist der Geruch sogar in Ordnung). Witzigerweise hatte ich zum Schluss mal "Wallerkiller" von Top Secret (bestialischer Gestank) an den Köder gemacht und promt hat der kleine Wels gebissen. Sicher nur Zufall, aber ein leichtes Schmunzeln konnten wir uns darüber natürlich nicht verkneifen.


Probierts mal mir Rosenöl, hört sich zwar merkwürdig an ist aber voll der Burner auf Aal!!!


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi war heute auch erfolgreich gefangen auf Taui heut Mittag und Nachmittag alle 45cm-55cm groß.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich komme gerade von der Ostsee zurück, aber leider erneut ohne Erfolg! Das Ostseewasser ist wohl doch noch n bisschen zu kühl!


----------



## Ophidian (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@The_Pitbull

Petri... und das zu dieser Tageszeit#6


----------



## Flozek (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war auch einer derjenigen die diese Nacht los sind und das sogar recht erfolgreich.

War mit einem Freund heute Abend an einem kleinen 40-60cm tiefen Bach unterwegs und konnten zusammen 8 Schlangen überlisten, verloren aber warum auch immer 2 an der Rute, sowie eine kleinere Schleie die sich aber kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedete. Mit ihr hatten wir sowieso am wenigsten gerechnet ^^

Unter den Aalen war ein 65-70er, sowie ein paar 45-50 + ein paar schöne Brataale 

Hier ein Bildchen, leider nur ganz unspektakülär in meinen Eimer hinein fotografiert, bin vorher nicht auf die Idee gekommen mich doch mal im Anglerboard zu beteiligen.

EDIT: Bild vergessen^^
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/9196/25042009543.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri an euch, ich selbs


----------



## Veit (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Probierts mal mir Rosenöl, hört sich zwar merkwürdig an ist aber voll der Burner auf Aal!!!



Danke für den Tipp! :m Werd ich wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr mal versuchen, denn in ein paar Tagen ist die Aalsaison für mich so gut wie beendet. :g
Heute abend geh ich aber sicher mal los.

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der vergangenen Tage!


----------



## AALfänger69 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern Nachmittag...

an der Este mit meiner Frau....

bis in die Dämmerung 8 maßige und diverse Scnürsenkel...
3 über 70cm
Köder Tauwurm und Bienenmaden...
Wassertemperatur 14* C

jetzt läuft er richtig...


----------



## TRANSformator (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Vorgestern gings halbwegs, mehrere Biss, kontne aber nur zwei verwerten.....alles Schnürsenkel zwischen 40 - 45 cm.
Gestern wars ganz mau......hatte nur einen Biss und dabei kam wieder ein 40iger raus......

So rosig läufts hier noch nicht.....vorallem die Größe lässt zu wünschen übrig. 90 % sind unter 50 cm.....

Habt ihr da nen Tipp, wie ich auch mal die verwertbaren über 50 an den Haken bekomme?

Gruß


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi versuch mal Fischfetzen am 4er Gamakatsu Haken als Beifang gibts dann vll noch nen schönen Zander oder so.Werde es demnächst auch mal so pb als Vorfach nimm dann Kevlar oder besser noch Stahl.Hält die wollis dann auch da von ab dein Haken zu Klauen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dirk-mann (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

na aber erst ab 1 mai  grins

gruß dirk


----------



## TRANSformator (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> na aber erst ab 1 mai  grins
> 
> gruß dirk



Richtig, aber vorher werd ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr loskommen. Das Gewässer, welches ich momentan auf Aal befische, beherbergt keine Zander......Hechte sind vorhanden, Zander keine. Aber werde demnächst woanders mal Köfi Teile ausprobieren...Die Aale brauchen nicht riesig sein, schöne 55-65iger sind für den Räucherofen ideal.

Gruß


----------



## Carsten78 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern von 20.00Uhr bis etwa 23.15Uhr auf Tauwurm einen 55 und einen 65 Spitzkopf 

Für den ersten Test-Ansitz ok, aber da war mehr drin... jede Menge Fehlbisse auf Tauwurm. 

Fischfetzen ist mal wieder total ignoriert worden... 

Allerdings hatte ich die Reste vom filitierten Köfi angefüttert und an der Stelle dann auf Wurm den 65 gefangen... |kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ja ist ja gut mit dem 1Mai braucht ja nicht gleich blöder Hund sagen:qGruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Ophidian schrieb:


> @The_Pitbull
> 
> Petri... und das zu dieser Tageszeit#6


 
Jop wie gut das wir Tiedenabhängige Flüsse bei uns haben andre gehen Nachts auf Aal ich am Tag hehe.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Veit (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Sonderlich gut laufen die Saale-Aale momentan nicht, aber es geht trotzdem was!  Bei recht zähem Beissen (nur 2 Bisse) konnte ich heute abend immerhin einen 60er Schleicher auf Tauwurm verhaften. Die beiden Bisse waren noch dazu auch sehr vorsichtig. Bei dem gefangenen Aal habe ich etwa eine Minute mit dem Anhieb gewartet, da es nur zaghaft gezupft hat und trotzdem hing er relativ knapp.


----------



## Slider86 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

bei uns laufen im moment die aale ganz gut...

nen kleiner tip von mir wäre mal zum türken zu fahren, da gibs kleine weisse 3-5cm grosse fischleins aus dem meer. 2€ das kilo bei uns ( werden normalerweisse in der pfanne gebraten ohne sie davor auszunehmen...) aber der aal steht auf die fiecher total und sie passen sehr gut in sein mund da sie sehr dünn sind.


mfg daniel


----------



## Veit (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War eben an der Saale und hatte heute abend endlich wieder Glück nach 3 erfolglosen Ansitzen beim Aalangeln. Konnte einen gut 55er Schleicher auf Tauwurm fangen.  Darf noch weiter wachsen! Danach hatte ich noch zwei weitere gute Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## flexxxone (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Slider86 schrieb:


> bei uns laufen im moment die aale ganz gut...
> 
> nen kleiner tip von mir wäre mal zum türken zu fahren, da gibs kleine weisse 3-5cm grosse fischleins aus dem meer. 2€ das kilo bei uns ( werden normalerweisse in der pfanne gebraten ohne sie davor auszunehmen...) aber der aal steht auf die fiecher total und sie passen sehr gut in sein mund da sie sehr dünn sind.
> 
> ...



kannst Du uns sagen wie diese Fischlein heißen?

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Tewi (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri Veit zum schleicher.
has du gute erfahrungen mit dem aalkiller lockstoff gemacht?
ich habe das zeug auch liegen in fünf plastiktüten eingewickelt weil es dermaßen "stinkt".


----------



## Veit (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ tewi: Jepp, sehr gute sogar.  Bei den letzten Ansitzen hatte jedoch immer "Waller Killer" von Top Secret in Verwendung, da "Aal Killer" hier momentan leider in allen Angelläden vergriffen ist.


----------



## Tewi (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

na dann werde ich das beim nächsten ansitz mal austesten.... werde dann mal berichten!


----------



## grazy04 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

kann ich jetzt auch sagen  , ganze 30cm lang aber der erste Aal diese Jahr ist da. Rotwurmbündel mit Aalkiller aromatisiert 
Habe zum Testen mit der zweiten Rute ohne Lockstoff geangelt da hatte ich nicht einen Biss.


----------



## Slider86 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



flexxxone schrieb:


> kannst Du uns sagen wie diese Fischlein heißen?
> 
> Gruß
> flexxx


 
hmm, sehn zumindestens aus wie sardinen.

ob es welche sind weiss ich nicht... aber das rezept von den türken heisst damsi, hamsi oder so ;+

denke aber schon das es kleine sardinen sind aber halt nich 100%

mfg daniel


----------



## Mini-Broesel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,

Ich war von gestern auf heute los und es war schweinekalt|supergri...
trotzdem konnte ich einen Breitkopf von 71cm mit Tauwurm überlisten.#h


----------



## Lautertaler (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Heute mache ich mich das erste mal auf die Aal-Pirsch, werde morgen berichten ob meine neuen Lockstoffe ( Knoblauch und Leber) ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen.

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## börnie (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Heute mache ich mich das erste mal auf die Aal-Pirsch, werde morgen berichten ob meine neuen Lockstoffe ( Knoblauch und Leber) ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen.
> 
> Petri Heil!!!



na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

danke im voraus....


----------



## Lautertaler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War wohl nix mit meinem neuen Lockstoff, hatte keinerlei Bisse, weder mit Wurm pur, noch mit aromatisiertem Wurm.
Werde aber noch mal probieren wenn der Aal in meinem Hausgewässer besser läuft !

übrigens, Rotfedern finden Leber richtig klasse!


----------



## Silurid666 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hallo,

ich wollte das mit dem aal killer lockstoff mal ausprobieren.

das mittel ist ja ein konzentrat - muss das vorher mit etwas anderem verdünnt werden, oder beträufelt ihr den köder damit,wird es in den wurm gespritzt?

vielen dank im voraus...

mfg marco


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo

Einfach einen Tropfen auf den Wurm fertig.

Martin


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

ich habe es auch schon mit wasser verdünnt in ner filmdose und dann den wurm eingetunkt

gruß dirk


----------



## Silurid666 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

danke für die rasche antwort...|wavey:

dann werd ich mal den schlänglern auf die pelle rücken...


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi war gestern auch noch spontan für 2std unterwegs herausgekommen ist ein 68cm aal und 4 von 45cm 3Bisse hab ich noch versemmelt aber egal bin zufrieden nach Haus gefahren.Gebissen haben sie alle auf Taui.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Tewi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri pit zu den schlangen.....


----------



## yassin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hi Petri zu den Schlangen erstmal
 hab da aber noch ne Frage lohnt es sich nach dem Wetterumschwung der heute Nacht kommt, morgen früh auf Aal zu fischen?


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi dazu kann ich nur sagen PB meine Aale hab ich gestern zb alle bei Vollmond gefangen.Obwohl viele sagen es sei dAnn nicht Optimal also ran ans Wasser.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Tewi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

habe meine diesjährigen Aale auch alle bei vollmond gefagen!
ich kann auch nur allen raten sich ans wasser zu begeben wenn sie es für nötig halten, habe bisher immer positive erfahrungen gemacht was den aal angeht!:q


----------



## honeybee (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Heute früh bei vollstem Vollmond 1Uhr im Flachwasser (einfacher Pendelwurf) konnte ich nen schönen 69iger Breitkopf auf Tauwurmbündel überreden an Land zu kommen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Komme gerade zurück von der Ostsee! Ein Aal 35 cm war es leider nur , aber immerhin der erste Aal für mich dieses Jahr!
Schwimmt aber wieder, hab n Date mit ihm wenn er groß ist!
Also so wirklich gut läuft der Aal in der Ostsee leider noch ned!


----------



## surfer93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern Abend mit nem Kumpel bei uns am Vereinsgewässer gewesen. Ergebiniss: 3 Aale ( 45,60 und 62cm). Zwei der drei Fische haben direckt an der Kante gebissen, ca. 3 Meter vor dem Ufer, der andere auf ca. 10-15 meter Distanz.

Gruß Tim


----------



## honeybee (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Letzte Nacht gab es wieder 2 Breitköpfe in Ufernähe. 1x 60cm und 1x 74cm....beide auf Tauwurmbündel.


----------



## Silurid666 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin,

bezüglich des vollmondes kann ich aus persönlicher erfahrung nur sagen, dass es sich durchaus lohnt in den hellen nächten dem aal nachzustellen. 
entgegen der weitverbreiteten meinung, dass es nicht so gut funktioniert, habe ich bei vollmond entweder knapp am ufer/schilfkanten oder mit pose und kleinem köderfisch kurz unter der oberfläche auf der gesamten gewässerfläche angeboten, viel erfolg gehabt...

mfg


----------



## astra-g-16v (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Es kommt immer aufs gewässer an.
war letztes jahr drei mal bei vollmond angeln nur ein einziges aal sonnst noch nicht mal zupfer, gestern war ich wieder aber am anderem gewässer und kein einziges biss gehabt, letzte woche habe ich samstag auf sonntag 7 aale und sonntag auf montag 9 und 2 sind mir entwischt also ich fahr nicht mehr bei vollmond angeln.

MfG


----------



## Tewi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

gestern abend einen Aalansitz von 20.00 - 24.00 Uhr und zwei schöne Aale von 54 und 62cm verhaften können.
beide auf tauwurm und bienenmadenmix....
bei vollmond habe ich auch immer meine Aale gefangen|kopfkrat


----------



## pionier007 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hallo,
Samstag war ich wieder an der Weser bei Bodenwerder und kurz nach dem Regen ging das Beißen los.Zwischen Mitternacht und 01.00Uhr waren einige Schleicher in meinen Eimer gewechselt, so das ich um 01.30 ins Bett gehen konnte.
Es waren 9 stück zwischen 48 und 60 cm.
So kann es weitergehen.


----------



## Amadeus69 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Am Freitag erster 80er mit 1,1 kg in dieser Saison.
Sehr vorsichtige Bisse bei Vollmond.

Gruß
Amadeus69


----------



## baracuda1 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hallo war heute drei stunden an der donau und konnte 2 aale 1x56cm und 1x 60cm zum mitgehen überreden.letzten donerstag, 1x 76cm und ein kleiner mit 40cm durfte wieder schwimmen.
bin mit dem beginn heuer zufrieden.
gruß baracuda1


----------



## lsski (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



baracuda1 schrieb:


> hallo war heute drei stunden an der donau und konnte 2 aale 1x56cm und 1x 60cm zum mitgehen überreden.letzten donerstag, 1x 76cm und ein kleiner mit 40cm durfte wieder schwimmen.
> bin mit dem beginn heuer zufrieden.
> gruß baracuda1


 

Petri zum Fang !

Bei uns in NRW am Rhein sieht es Mau aus.
War gestern 15:00 - Heute 06:00 Uhr auf Aal Pirsch und hab das erste mal in meinem Leben keinen Aal gefangen dafür 7 Kesselgrundeln und eine Marmorgrundel auf Wurm.

Auf KöFi ging gar nichts.

Nun meine Frage: Hat irgend einer die Nacht einen Aal im Rhein bei Neuss - Köln gefangen ???

vielen dank im voraus 

LG Jeff


----------



## alex-racer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo,

@Jeff 

Ich war gestern Nacht in Grimlinghausen am Rhein, eine Rute mit Tauwurm, andere Rute mit Köfi .
Keine Bisse gar nichts zu machen keine Aale, sieht wirklich Mau aus #c


Gruß Alex


----------



## lsski (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Jeff
> 
> ...


 

Da war ich ja nicht der einzige.

Danke für deine Info #h


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war diese nacht auch los...
an einer stelle wo eig immer was geht...
1 hammer Bis auf Köfi, der aber auch gleich wieder weg war und das wars...die ganze Nacht...


----------



## Wal1y (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,
ich war vorgestern trotz schwierigen Verhältnissen los und wurde gegen 1Uhr mit einem schönen 64er Breitkopf belohnt:mIch hab aus Jux die fängige Rute ganz dicht am Ufer ausgelegt, wo es höchstens 15 cm tief war. Das mache ich ab jetzt auch immer, kurz davor hatte ich noch nen schnürsenkel dort gefangen.

Petri Heil


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

na also  Geht doch!

Ich hab als versöhnung gerade nen schönen selbstgeräucherten Aal gegessen!:l


----------



## ZanderKalle (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Mein erster ü80, 2009........ http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2488020&postcount=577


----------



## Micha:R (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich war gestern auch  aner Saale auf Aal fischen mit Boardi syclops . Leider ging garnix .


----------



## börnie (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin Moin.....

ich habe es schon im PLZ 3+4 gepostet, aber vielleicht interessiert es auch hier jemanden :

Habe am wochenende meinen zweiten und dritten dritten Ü70er schleicher im D-E-K überlisten.
interessant daran ist, wie sich die aale nach dem aussetzen verhalten haben !

leider halten die biester ja keine 5 sekunden still, sonst könnte man sie mal vernünftig messen.
leicht gekrümmt 70cm - dürften in voller länge irgendwas um 72-73cm sein...




der 70er von freitag und der neue besucher von gestern, haben sich im heilwasser meines gartenteichs extrem gut erholt und zeigen keine schäden. heute mittag waren die beiden mädels top - fit !




also bin ich heute nachmittag 30km zum DEK hinter münsters schleusen gefahren. dort ist weites sauberes wasser und alle bauarbeiten sind bereits abgeschlossen. 
als ich die beiden ladys ausgesetzt habe, konnte ich eine interessante beobachtung machen :
ich habe schon oft große aale ausgesetzt. meistens schwimmen die fische ohne stress oder hektik langsam davon und verschwinden in der tiefe.
diese beide verharrten einen moment vor meinen füßen und verschwanden dann, gleichzeitig mühelos und ohne suche nach einer geeigneten stelle, komplett in der steinpackung. 
als wenn sie sich abgesprochen hätten...
ich habe mir schon oft die frage gestellt, wie und wo sich größere aale im kanal aufhalten. bisher dachte ich, dass sie in den rinnen der kanalsohle oder zur hälfte in der steinpackung gezwängt stecken.
aber das 70cm fische einfach so, ohne lange umher zu schwimmen und quasi an beliebiger stelle, komplett in der steinpackung verschwinden können ......zzzzz...fazinierend !

petri auch an die anderen fänger !

gruss
börnie



 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Meteraal (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@börnie   mann das is ja das aalgewässer schlechthin der dek( keine ahnung wie das gewässer im vollen namen heißt) du ziehst ja einen dicken aal nach dem anderen daraus  wie viele stunden brauchst du durchschnittlich für einen maßigen aal???????


----------



## börnie (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Meteraal schrieb:


> @börnie   mann das is ja das aalgewässer schlechthin der dek( keine ahnung wie das gewässer im vollen namen heißt) du ziehst ja einen dicken aal nach dem anderen daraus  wie viele stunden brauchst du durchschnittlich für einen maßigen aal???????



Moin Moin...DEK ist nix besonderes. Das ist der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Kein Top Aal-Gewässer wie Elbe, Rhein ,Weser , NOK usw., aber soooo schlecht ist er auch wieder nicht.

Tollen Namen hast du da @Meteraal... 
so einen Meteraal habe ich schon einige Zeit auf dem Wunschzettel stehen, aber das ist hier nicht so einfach..


Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hello Leute,

Eigentlich fische ich gar nicht auf Aal, jedoch konnte ich letzten Freitag einen landen. Gefangen habe ich ihn so um 10:00 mit einer Winkelpicker ca 3m vom Ufer entfernt. Köder war ein Tauwurm. Während dem Drill merkte ich ... ok, es ist auf keinen Fall eine Schlei oder ein Karpfen, die eigentlich meine Zielfische waren. Nach ca 5-10 min Drill, ich war sehr vorsichtig  da ich nur eine 18ner mono schnur au meiner Picker hatte, zeigte sich der unerwartete Räuber. Ein Aal mit 87cm länge. 

Jetzt die Frage an die Profis: was haltet ihr von diesem Fisch?

Petri RR


----------



## Eur0 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Meteraal schrieb:


> @börnie   mann das is ja das aalgewässer schlechthin der dek( keine ahnung wie das gewässer im vollen namen heißt)



Ich glaube mal das der "Dortmund-Ems-Kanal" gemeint ist.


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri zur wasserschlange.schöner aal!


----------



## bo74 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> Eigentlich fische ich gar nicht auf Aal, jedoch konnte ich letzten Freitag einen landen. Gefangen habe ich ihn so um 10:00 mit einer Winkelpicker ca 3m vom Ufer entfernt. Köder war ein Tauwurm. Während dem Drill merkte ich ... ok, es ist auf keinen Fall eine Schlei oder ein Karpfen, die eigentlich meine Zielfische waren. Nach ca 5-10 min Drill, ich war sehr vorsichtig da ich nur eine 18ner mono schnur au meiner Picker hatte, zeigte sich der unerwartete Räuber. Ein Aal mit 87cm länge.
> 
> ...


 


na wenn das kein aal ist . petri zu dem schönen teil


----------



## HEWAZA (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



börnie schrieb:


>



Ein dickes Petri und ein wunderschönes Bild ;-)



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage an die Profis: was haltet ihr von diesem Fisch?
> 
> Petri RR



Bin zwar kein Profi, aber trotzdem ein toller Ausnahmefisch.


----------



## Wal1y (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin zusammen,

@Markomanne85: Petri zum Traumfisch :m

Ich konnte vorgestern wieder einen strammen 60er für die Räuchertonne verhaften. Gestern war ich auch nochmal los, packte aber um halb 12 ein, da es plötzlich direkt über mir zu blitzen begann und der Wind ordentlich zunahm. Bei sowas verstehe ich keinen Spaß und verschwinde lieber. Es war jedoch kein Donner zu hören, ich weis jetzt nicht, ob die Lage dadurch ungefährlicher war als ich annahm|kopfkrat Als ich vom See verschwand, legte sich der Wind und es waren keine Blitze mehr wahrzunehmen... 
Egal, fahre gleich wieder los und probiere mein Glück.|supergri

Ich wünsche euch Allen noch ein dickes Petri Heil 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also erstma nen riesen Petri zu dem Pickeraal!!! starker Fisch!

so also ich komm auch grad vom Aalansitz am Bach/ kleiner Fluss. Bin jetzt schon wieder Zuhause, weil sich bei uns richtig was zusammenbraut! da geh ich lieber in Deckung!

hab heut nen guten tag erwischt! innerhalb von einer Stunde konnte ich nach einem versauten Biss, dann eine schöne 45er Schleie und etwas später einen guten 60er Aal an Land bitten... Freu mich sehr über diese schönen Fisch, wünsche allen anderen die heut noch draußen sitzen trockene Füße und noch ein dickes Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Baschtii (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hey
wollt mal berichten dass ich am samstag einen 62er Spitzkopf gefangen. das komische dabei war, dass er um 20 uhr ganz zaghaft mit der strömung gebogen hat und es nicht wärmer als 10 grad war. petri heil baschtii


----------



## spinnanggler95 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri, ich war auch eben los aber nichts
mfg felix


----------



## Ronacts (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

erst mal petri an alle

konnte heute nach dem ich 3 mal nix hatte einen Aal von 69 cm landen, war auch der einzige Biss heute

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Kuschi777 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Morgen,

war gestern auch drausen und konnte eine sehr gute Aalnacht verzeichnen am Ende Standen 5 Aale auf dem Konto.
Gefangen wurden sie alle auf Köfi.
Der kleinste 51 cm und der größte 81cm.
Aber seht selbst.(Datum und Uhrzeit auf dem Bild stimmen nicht)


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Borstenwurm (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War gestern mit einem Kumpel an der Lecker Au.

6 Aale, davon 4 Maßige 

Köder: Dendrobündel 

Beisszeit: 23.40 - 1.45Uhr


----------



## theundertaker (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Markomanne85: Das ist doch kein Aal, was du da gefangen hast...das ist doch schon ne Würgeschlange à la Python....heidewitzka, da haste aber einen Fang gemacht...mal ein dickes Petri rüberwachsen lass...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## börnie (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin moin !


gestren abend am DEK gewesen.
gegen kurz vor 10uhr konnte ich diesen gut genährten breitkopf überlisten. der fisch hat etwas über 78cm und darf noch etwas wachsen...

gruss
börnie


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hey, wünsch euch allen ein großes PETRI 

ich hab auch schon den einen oder anderen aalansitz dieses jahr versucht jedoch nur brassen oder rotaugen dabei fangen können, leider keinen aal ;( 

aber ich bin zuversichtlich und denk mal das bald die erste schlange sitzen wird  

MfG StefanN


----------



## sc00b (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin, 

ich starte mein Ansitz jetz  geht ab ans Wasser.. ziemlich spontan.. da ich ned pennen kann =(

melde mich ob ich was hatte ;-)

mfg & Petri an allen Fängern


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi ich und Boardkollege Aimless konnten gestern 7Aale verhaften lief ganz gut 2kleine von 40cm der rest bis 60cm.Dazu gabs noch nen kleinen Zander und Karpfen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dodo12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Und wie wars scoob?
Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## sc00b (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

So wieder da von der Aalnacht^^

ja gefangen hab ich ein 63er und nen 40er Karpfen der wieder padelt.. heute gehtz wieder los dann aber ganze nacht durch =)

Biss auf Kombiköder Rotwurm/Bienemade/Made hatte den Haken biss im a***** geschluckt.. bzw hab ich die Pose gar nicht abtauchen gesehen..

hier mal 3 Pics von dem Weiher und dann vom aal

Leider Handypics... 

















mfg


----------



## lsski (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute

War Gestern am Rhein mit meinen Vater zu Vatertag auf Aal. 13:00  -  04:00

Nacht´s haben wir alle halbe Stunde die Würmer kontrolliert wegen der vielen Grundeln die auch sehr gut schmecken und Wollhandkrabben. 

Ausser eine Leichdicke Barbe 60+ hat kein Aal gebissen |kopfkrat #c

Letztes Jahr noch haben wir an unserer Stelle gefangen wie Bolle :vik:

*Hat irgend Einer in NRW Aal im Rhein gefangen ?*

vielen dank für Antwort.

LG Jeff


----------



## Michaelswelt (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Mahlzeit 
Also ich muss sagen das derzeit die beste Zeit dafür ist aale zu bekommen. Das Wetter spielt gut mit, kein Mond also sehr dunkel 
War Gestern unterwegs auf aal.... habe 6 Stück gefangen, einer davon war nicht maßig. 

Ort: Niedersachen ( kleiner See )
Zeit: 19.00 - 03.00 Uhr ( erster biss um 22.00)
Köder: Tauwurm und Fetzen

2 Breitk. und 4 Spitzkopf


----------



## börnie (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war gestern abend zum wallerfischen an der werse.
die waller wollten nicht - aber ein 50-55cm aal-baby hat sich an einer meiner wallerruten vergriffen.
den köder (2,5 dicke tauis) samt großem haken tief geschluckt.
ich bin sicher kein babymörder, aber unter diesen umständen musste ich den kleinen schleicher leider töten und mitnehmen...

gruss
börnie


----------



## sc00b (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi, 

war gestern los 19-23 Uhr nix gehabt nurn Biss den ich verpennt hab..lag wohl daran das gut der Ostwind wehte...

mfg


----------



## Gloin (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Letzte Nacht um kurz vor zwei hat sich doch eine Aaldame von 82cm meinen Tauwurm geschnappt und liegt jetzt auf Ice#6
Was sich zum wiederholten Male bewährt hat ist das John-Sidley in Kombination mit einem Circle-Hook, so erübrigt sich die uralte Frage nach dem richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Anschlag und der Fisch ist trotzdem ganz vorne im Maul gehat, TOp!!!


----------



## d3nn1s1986 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Mittwoch und Freitag unterwegs gewessen und was bei rum gekommen , Mittwoch nen Schnürsenkel und Freitag ne Glatte Null Nummer #q .
Anscheinend ist es hier bei uns im Norden noch zu kalt.

Nu gehts morgen wieder zur Arbeit aber das nächste Wochenende naht schon


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi Leute hab jetzt in den letzten 4 Ansitzen 17aale zusammen von 40cm-65cm kann also bald geräuchert werden.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Michaelswelt (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war auch am Samstag los, und nichts.... nichtmal ein biss. Ich gebe aber nicht aus. Irgendwann laufen sie richtig . Fahre DI abend nochmal los


----------



## FrankL80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

bin jetzt grad vom ansitz da.
ein wahnsinns abend.
4 aale 40-62cm und als beifang 7 schleien.
ab 22 uhr ein biss nach dem anderen.
habe die letzten jahre nicht mehr so gefangen wie heute.
und es sind die ersten schleien nach ca 8 jahren bei mir


----------



## sc00b (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War ja auch gutes Wetter fürs Aalangeln.. ich wollt konnt aber nicht =(

Worauf haben sie gebissen?


----------



## FrankL80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

alle auf tauwurm.
hatte auch nur 14 mit.
toller abend.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



FrankL80 schrieb:


> alle auf tauwurm.
> hatte auch nur 14 mit.
> toller abend.


war ja kla, käum läufts mal hammer, hat man nur wenig würmer mit..

Petri trotzdem


----------



## FrankL80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

für morgen abend hab ich vorgesorgt.
hoffe morgen geht es noch mal so ab


----------



## Michaelswelt (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

na dann wünsche ich dir viel glück  , warten dann auf den Bericht .


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Huhu...ich muss nochmal nachfragen, obwohl ich das letztes Jahr schon getan habe...

Habe letztes Jahr auch mal in der Nacht geangelt (auf Aal) und hatte auch etliche Bisse, die leider immer so kurz waren, dass man nichts machen konnte...man hörte beispielsweise das Glöckchen einmal bimmeln, aber ne Schlange hing da nie dran...wenn man dann noch kurz gewartet hat, zog nix mehr und der halbe Tauwurm war auch vom Haken gerissen (wurde mit Ködernadel aufgefädelt)...wie kann ich den Aal dazu bringen, den Köder samt Haken mal ordentlich ins Mäulchen zu nehmen, damit ein Anschlag überhaupt möglich ist...hatte glaube ich 6er Haken mit 60 cm Vorfach...sollte doch eigentlich so ok sein oder? Habe es auch, wie mir jemand netterweise gesagt hatte, mit einem halben Tauwurm versucht, aber ein Zug und das Ding war runter und der Fisch wech...Gewässer war n Kanal (Strömung abends war null)...hat noch jemand n Tipp, wie es besser gehen kann...

Über n paar kleine Anregungen würde ich mich freuen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## juma (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@theundertaker

Was Fischst du für eine Rute ??????

Versuchs mal mit ner Feeder Rute auf Aal....!!!!!!



MfG JUMA


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ja feederrute, oder posenmontage für weniger widerstand beim biss!


----------



## d0ni (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern abend nen 74er gefangen und nen ca 60cm der is aber abgekommen^^

Bilder folgen

Wie sieht bei euch eigtl montage aus? hab nich so viel ahnung von aal angeln, hab gestern eine mit festblei und eine mit durchlauf gehabt, und mit nem normalen bissanzeiger (wobei ja so ne glocke nich schlecht wär oder?)

gz


----------



## bo74 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



d0ni schrieb:


> Gestern abend nen 74er gefangen und nen ca 60cm der is aber abgekommen^^
> 
> Bilder folgen
> 
> ...


 
moin . also ich angel immer mit durchlauf montage. und als bissanzeiger nutze ich ü-eier mit knicklicht drin. die häng ich dann in die schnur.da siehst du du jeden kleinen biss.


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@doni: auf was haben deine aale gebissen auf die festbleimontage oder die durchlauf?
ich fische immer durchlauf hab aber auch schonmal in erwägung gezogen mit festblei zu fischen!


----------



## d0ni (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

die beiden aale haben fast gleichzeitig gebissen

zuerst die festbleimontage, da is der aal einfach nur abgegangen^^ warn auch 150 gr (hab mir gedacht das er net so schnell wo rein schwimmt)

dann is zum glück mein bruder gekommen und da hats bei der anderen auch angefangen, da war aber der biss nich soo gut

später bin ich dann auf 2x durchlaufblei umgestiegen und da sind dann oft nur n paar kleine zupfer gewesen und der wurm war wech


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri heil, schöne Fische, aber was hat das mit aktuellen Aalfängen zu tun?


----------



## Zapper75 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Jo schöne Fische, bis auf den einen kleinen Hecht, aber die Aalfrage hat sich mir auch irgendwie aufgedrängt.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Zan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo also bei uns in Brandenburg,geht die letzten 2 wochen garnichts mehr. Davor hab ich im schnitt immer 2 bekommen, aber auch nur nachts. das zur zeit nichts beißt bring ich mit der Pappelblüte in zusammenhang.


----------



## scemler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Zan schrieb:


> ...das zur zeit nichts beißt bring ich mit der Pappelblüte in zusammenhang.



Wieso das denn? #c


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Zan schrieb:


> Hallo also bei uns in Brandenburg,geht die letzten 2 wochen garnichts mehr. Davor hab ich im schnitt immer 2 bekommen, aber auch nur nachts. das zur zeit nichts beißt bring ich mit der Pappelblüte in zusammenhang.


 
Hi was soll das den mit der Blüte zu tun haben hab ich ja noch nie gehört.Also ich fang auch beim hellsten Mond meine Aale.Und mit Nikotin an meinen Fingern gibts auch kein Unterschied bei den Fängen.Alles Humbuck wer sowas erzählt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Angle mit 2 Winkelpicker, 1 Feederrute und 1 schweren Spinnrute...(die letztere is total steif)...hatte die gleichen Bisse auch auf Feeder und Winkelpicker...fische auch mit Durchlauf...habs aber auch mit Selbsthakmontage probiert gehabt...Bisse kamen in gleicher Art und Weise....jetzt merkt ihr bestimmt, was ich für ein Problem habe  Egal, was ich versuche...immer dieselbe "Bissart"...und man hat keine Chance...naja...ich denke, man muss es einfach weiter versuchen und noch Kleinigkeiten an der Montage feilen, vielleicht klappts irgendwann mit dem Nachbarn....einen Aal konnte ich auch landen...der biss Gott sei Dank auch mal komplett durch...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



juma schrieb:


> @theundertaker
> 
> Versuchs mal mit ner Feeder Rute auf Aal....!!!!!!
> 
> MfG JUMA





Aalredl schrieb:


> ja feederrute, oder posenmontage für weniger widerstand beim biss!



Bestimmt kein schlechter Tipp. 
Die Hersteller haben es scheinbar verschlafen, Aalglocken zu entwickeln, die auch für leichte und feine Spitzen zu gebrauchen sind.
Fast immer sind die Glocken zu schwer oder die Klemme zu grob. Habt ihr das selber was gebaut? 
Knicklicht ist auch nicht schlecht, nur die ganze Nacht drauf starren auch nicht jedermanns Sache und gerade bei Zuppelbissen müsste man das tun, wenn man keine Glöckchen montieren kann.


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich mache n Knicklicht dran und ne Glocke und habe Einhängebissanzeiger am RodPod...so kann man keinen Biss verpassen...jedoch n Biss nur sehen, der 1 Sekunde dauert und dann ist alles vorbei, ist natürlich immer kacke ;-)


----------



## Terraxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ui habe das verwechselt mit den aktuelen raubfischfänegn sry


----------



## juma (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ theundertaker

mal was anderes.....wer sagt dir eigentlich das du was falsch

machst ??????


Oder wer sagt dir das das Aalbisse sind.....??????


Kleine Welse.....Aalbesatz.......Krabben.....und und und.......

Ich will damit sagen such dir mal ein anderes Gewässer und 

schau ob es da wieder mit Aalen klappt....und wenn da das 

selbe passiert .....dann solltes du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen

Duckundwech :vik:

Nein war nur Spaß 


MfG juma


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich mache n Knicklicht dran und ne Glocke und



Da hängt deine Feederspitze aber schon ohne Strömung mächtig durch, es sei denn, du hast irgendwo ein extra feines Glöckchen aufgetan.


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hängt gut durch...da haste schon recht...


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@doni: also das der biss bei deiner festbleimontage so hart war is ja nu klar... 

an meine feederrute mach ich nie ne glocke ran nur nen knicklicht, aber habt ihrs schonma mit der steiferen spitze probiert? gibt da ja nu meistens zur rute mindestens zwei dazu... viellei gehts mit der flussspitze besser?
ich persönlich nehme meine feederrute auf aal nur im bach, ansonsten leg ich meine rute sowieso immer waagerecht mit E- und einhängebissanzeiger!


----------



## theundertaker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hab alles schon probiert, nur knicklicht, knicklicht und glöckchen...stehende ruten, liegende ruten...halber wurm, ganzer wurm...immer diese komischen "vorsichtigen" bisse...vielleicht wirds morgen nacht ja anders...drückt mal die daumen...hab schon überlegt, einfach auf jeden Haken zwei Würmer zu ballern...vielleicht nehmen die das Bündel ja besser....keine Ahnung...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich hoffe für dich, dass es Aalbisse sind und nicht irgendwelche kleinen Weißfische oder ähnliches! Werde heute Abend auch mal mein Glück an der Ostsee probieren! Ist zwar noch ziemlich kühl das Wasser, aber n Versuch ist es wert!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hab alles schon probiert, nur knicklicht, knicklicht und glöckchen...stehende ruten, liegende ruten...halber wurm, ganzer wurm...immer diese komischen "vorsichtigen" bisse...vielleicht wirds morgen nacht ja anders...drückt mal die daumen...hab schon überlegt, einfach auf jeden Haken zwei Würmer zu ballern...vielleicht nehmen die das Bündel ja besser....keine Ahnung...


Das werden keine Aale sein sondern irgendwelches Kleinzeug. Es kommt schon mal vor das Aale vorsichtig beißen, die Regel ist es jedoch nicht. Normalerweise greifen die ordentlich zu und hängen dann auch meist. Wenn du ständig irgendwelche Zuppelbisse hast und keinen verwerten kannst sind das wahrscheinlich einfach keine Aale.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Es gibt halt auch (Gott sei Dank noch) kleine Aale (12 cm, 15 cm, 20 cm, ..), welche sich nicht ausschließlich von Bachflohkrebsen ernähren, sondern auch mal an nem Wurm rum nuckeln, jedoch nicht schlucken.
Der Haken ist eben viel zu groß und ein großer Tauwurm wäre auch ohne Haken noch zu viel.
Die Würmer sind dann oft platt gekaut oder / und teilweise ab.
Andere Jungfische können es nachts natürlich auch sein; Krabben eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe es erlebt, dass auch größere Aale ganz vorsichtig beißen und sich ewig Zeit lassen. Im Fluss sah ich immer die Rutenspitze alle paar Minuten mal leicht vibrieren - zu wenig für die Anregung des Aalglöckchens. Es gab keinen Ton von sich. Ich denke, dass es an der Wassertemperatur liegt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Völlig richtig, aber irgendwie denken hier viele, daß, wenn sie beim Aalansitz nur unverwertbare Zuppelbisse bekommen, es sich zwangsläufig auch um Aale handelt welche da am Würmchen nagen. Was glaubst du wieviel Weißfisch deinen Wurm passiert bevor der erste Aal auftaucht? Mein Vorschlag: mit Köfi fischen, ruckzuck ist Schluß mit dem Gezuppel und die Aale sind auch wesentlich größer.


----------



## FrankL80 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war gestern auch mal wieder los.
ergebnis: 2 aale.
einer war untermaßig und durfte wieder in sein element der andere hatte gute 53cm.
dazu kamen dann noch 10 schleien zwischen 25 und 37cm.
durften auch alle zurück.
ein biss auf köfi so gegeb 23.30 den ich aber nicht verwärtn konnte.
der rest bis auf tauwurm.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War gestern auch wie angekündigt an der Ostsee los.
Ein 47er kam dabei raus und 2 weitere gute Bisse, wovon einer gleich nachm Biss weg war und der andere ist leider beim reinholen verloren gegangen. Es geht in der Ostsee also auch langsam los.


----------



## Michaelswelt (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ort: Niedersachen 
Zeit 19.00 - 09.00 ( bisse von 23.30 - 01.00 und 04.00 4.30 ) 
Köder: Wurm und Fetzen 
Fang: 3 Aale einer 35 ( schwimmt natürlich weiter ) 49 und............83 cm... 
das schöne daran, ich habe nun mein ersten Aal mit Köderfisch gefangen. Wo die schnur lief dachte ich nur: 
ne, das kann kein Aal sein..... habe erstmal eine geraucht und dann nochmal 5 min gewartet. langsam die schnur bissl auf Spannung geholt und angezogen.... war sehr erfreulich  das ganze spiel...  es waren reichlich bisse aber nichts ganzes und nicht halbes^^


----------



## FrankL80 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war gestern aend auch los. ergebniss:
1 Aal 58cm der gegen 00.30 biss auf tauwurm.
dazu gab es wieder edliche Schleien und zahlreiche bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte.
Wieder mal ein toller angelabend


----------



## dodo12 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

HAbt ihr Bilderchen gemacht? 
Wenn ja, dann stellt sie doch bitte rein, damit wir sie bestaunen können.
Aber trotzalledem, fettes Petri!


----------



## FrankL80 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

bilder geht im moment noch nicht.
meine cam ist kaputt und mein handy hat keine.
sorry


----------



## Michaelswelt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so sieht es bei mir auch aus, ausser das ich noch nicht mal eine cam habe ^^. nur Handy, bekomme aber die Bilder nicht auf den Comp. ^^


----------



## drathy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Joa, dann will ich auch mal, da es nun endlich mal was zu berichten gibt. ;-)

War am Freitag mit meinem Vater los. Ort war ein kleiner Fluß, ca. 5m breit und 30-70cm tief.

Angelzeit war von 20h - 0.30h. Beisszeit ab ca. 22.45h.

Gefangen haben wir 3 Aale: 45cm, 50cm und 60cm. Dazu ist noch einer von ca. 70cm im Schilf abgerissen. Zusätzlich gab es noch ein paar vorsichtige Bisse...generell haben die sowieso recht vorsichtig gebissen.

War mal n gelungener Auftakt für den ersten Ansitz an dem Gewässer!


----------



## AALfänger69 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

gestern abend an der Este...

3 Schleicher, alle zwischen 50 und 60 cm...keine riesen aber wohlgenährt...

auf Tauwurm, ab 21.00 Uhr bis 00.00 Uhr, dann wurde es mir zu kalt...

schlechte Ausbeute für die Este, denke mal der starke Wind und der fallende Luftdruck haben den Hunger der Schleicher gedämpft...


----------



## börnie (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,

gestern abend.
Schlechtes Wetter : Starker Ostwind, Kaltfront und auch Mond.
So ganz als Schneider nach Hause gehen ist aber auch doof. Köder : Dendros.
Größe : Ab 65 aufwärts (hat zum Messen nicht stillgehalten)
Gewässer : Dortmund-Ems-Kanal
sonst lief nix...


----------



## Angelfr34k! (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moinsen,

Ich hatte gestern ausversehen auch einen Thread über die aktuellen Aalfänge 2009 erstellt. Dann hab ich den Thread hier gefunden und werde meine Fangmeldung natürlich in diesem hier jetzt posten.

Ich würde es jedoch schöner finden wenn wir bei den Fangmeldungen präzisere Angaben machen könnten, da ich gerne die Erfahrungen über die verschiedenen Angeltechniken, Köder, Wetterlagen und was sonst noch zum Angeln auf Aal zählt mit euch austauschen möchte.

Hätte da an folgendes gedacht:

Fang
Köder
Uhrzeit
Montagetechnik
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Flussmitte oder Ufer
Wetter am Angeltag (z.B. Extrem warm und dann Temperaturabfall durch Gewitter)
Himmel: leicht bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke, klar
Mond: Halb- Neu- Vollmond? Zu- oder Abnehmend?
Besonderes : War gerade Friedfischlaichzeit? Hatten beispielsweise alle Aale beim Ausnehmen die gleiche Nahrung im Magen? Bissen sie nur auf einen best. Köder?



Zu meiner Fangmeldung:


Gefangen wurden 4 Aale, 3 davon ca 70-80 cm, ein kleinerer.

Köder:     Tau- und Mistwurm
Uhrzeit: Die Aale bissen alle in einem gleichen Zeitraum, ca von 12 - 01 Uhr, wobei wir von 22 bis 04 Uhr angeln waren.
Montagetechnik: Alles mit Pose
Gewässer: Aller bei Celle ( Fließgewässer). Wir fischten alle in Ufernähe weil wir dachten dass die Aale dort noch nach Laich suchen würden.
Wetter: Nachdem es die letzten Tage ja wirklich extrem heiß war, war es am gestrigen Mittwoch ziemlich kalt, was auch an dem kalten Wind lag. Wir hatten gestern Nacht eine Temperatur von 7 Grad.
Himmel: zum Teil bedeckt aber dann klärte es sich auf und man konnte viele Sterne sehen.
Mond: 3/4 voll. Immernoch zunehmend.
Besonderes : Alle Aale hatten beim Ausnehmen die gleiche Art von Krebsen in ihrem Magen. Überhaupt keinen Laich mehr. Gefangen wurden sie trotzdem 10-15 cm vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## Michaelswelt (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich finde die Idee gut und sollten es so beibehalten wie dein letzter Bericht..
Gruß michael


----------



## samsamilia (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin,

war gestern abend mal los und konnte einen schlängler von ca.65cm überlisten

Köder:Ringelwurm(hatte keine anderen gefunden)

Uhrzeit:Angelzeit von 17-0 uhr der aal hat 23:30 gebissen

Montagetechnikose und eine auf grund mit frolic(brachte 6 
karpfen zwischen 30 und 55 cm


Gewässer:Kleine See (in Groß Rosenburg) ca. 3 meter vom ufer entfernt

Himmel: Klar,ca.5°C zum schluss
Mond: Halbmond zunehmend
Besonderes :der aal hatte nen halben frolic im magen und war 
                  ein Breitkopfaal


----------



## The_Pitbull (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi komm grad wieder 6Aale gefangen auf Taui alle zwischen 45cm und 70cm groß.Lief ganz gut der 70er ist ein Spitzkopf und schätze ihn auf 1kg,also richtig schön fett.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Angelfr34k! (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi komm grad wieder 6Aale gefangen auf Taui alle zwischen 45cm und 70cm groß.Lief ganz gut der 70er ist ein Spitzkopf und schätze ihn auf 1kg,also richtig schön fett.Gruß Pitti




Hey,

um wie viel Uhr haste die denn gefangen und wo? auf Grund oder mit Pose am Ufer?


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi gefangen hab ich in ein Tiedenabhängigen Fluß hier in Ostfriesland verteilt über den Tag von 9-18uhr.Montage war ein 100gr Sargblei perle Wirbel Haken,und an der Spitze eine Glocke zur Bisserkennung.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

aal
tauwurm
grund 
hafen
22-23uhr

gruß dirk


----------



## Angelfr34k! (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ist einer in der gestrigen Nacht losgewesen? Die war doch angenehm mild und klar. Eigentlich eine gute Aalnacht. Hatte gehofft es würde noch ein bisschen so bleiben weil ich heute Abend losziehen wollte..

Petri an die Aalangler !


----------



## Michaelswelt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich war vorgestern los..... also von So uf Mo.
War ab 19 uhr auf dem Platz bis 22 Uhr kein biss... was kam dann ?????? natürlich regen... und das net zu wenig... 1 Stunde habe ich es ausgehalten aber dann wollte ich einfach nicht mehr. In dieser Zeit  war auch kein biss zu vermerken. 
Gruß Michael


PS: war jemand von euch mal in letzterzeit  Morgens los ???


----------



## Michaelswelt (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so wird mal wieder zeit das ich was schreibe...

War am Di mal los mit einem Kollegen.
Schön um 22 Uhr den Platz aufgesucht und erstmal ausgebreitet mit den ganzen Sachen ( fühle mich wie ein Packesel ) . Nach langen 10 Min. hatte ich auch schon die erste Angeln drinne und die 2 ließ nicht lang auf sich warten, dann durfte auch sie rein. An beiden hatte ich Tauwürmer die das Wasserbad richtig genießten . Die Fische waren leider nicht davon beeindruckt. Um ca 23.30 kam mein Kollege dann nach ( bis dahin hatte ich kein biss) . Als mein Kollege dann auch dabei war sich auszibreiten hatte ich mal !!!!! ein biss.... man glaubt es nicht. Ok es ging weiter, nach ca 1,5 Stunden hatte ich 2 Aale aber natürlich alle untermaßig. 
wo mein Zeit weiter verstrich und bei mir sich nix mehr rührte kam mein Kollege im einsatz.... immer wieder biss es bei ihm aber egal ob er früh anzog oder erstmal 4 m laufen lies, keiner sahs.... Dann endlich nach ca 1 Stunde und 9 fehlbissen hat er ihn doch bekommen....... 53 cm ^^ naja zum räuchern reicht es und der zweite kam dann auch etwas später ohne viele fehlbisse. Dieser konnte sogar das maßband auf 59 cm bringen ( kein großer, ich weiß   )


dann kam auch nix mehr bei ihm. naja so war unser Tag


----------



## 48pfünder (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Donnerstag 11.06.09 ca. 0.25Uhr
3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, 2m Wassertiefe
Köder: Tauwurm an der Posenmontage auf Grund
74 cm und zaghaft gebissen
Himmel war bewölkt und regnerisch


----------



## börnie (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Tag....

ich war gestern auch auf Aal aus. 
Es hat gegossen wie aus Eimern ! Ohne Unterbrechung...
Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Bisse, wovon ich nur einen umsetzen konnte.
Bin dann gegen 12.30 klatschnass abgedackelt...

Genau gemessen habe ich ihn noch nicht (schwimmt noch im Gartenteich) aber der Bursche hat locker über 80cm.
Köder : Tauwurmbündel. Die anderen Bisse kamen auf Madenbündel und Tauwurm.
Gewässer : Dortmund Ems Kanal.

Petri an die anderen Fänger !

Gruss 
Börnie


----------



## Michaelswelt (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

schöner Aal , Petri an dich


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo|wavey:,

konnte gestern auch endlich meine ersten beiden Schleicher für dieses Jahr fangen.
65 & 64cm lang und beide auf Tauwurm!

Bilderbericht gibt's hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2523090&postcount=21690


----------



## börnie (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin Moin...

Petri an die anderen Fänger !


Ich bin gestern Abend los zum DEK um mal zu sehen was geht...


Gegen 21°° die Ruten ausgelegt...




Can 10 Minuten später der erste Bilderbuchbiss auf Wurm-Cocktail. 
Heftige Gegenwehr am anderen Ende der Leine. 
Ich habe ihn sich erstmal an der Oberfläche austoben lassen...und schnell mal auf den Auslöser gedrückt ...





So kann das weitergehen : Gerade 10 Minuten die Ruten drin und den ersten ca. 65er...





Danach kamen zwei Fehlbisse.
Gegen ca. 23°° gesellte sich dann eine weitere Schlange dazu. Etwas größer als der Erste. Ich schätze 65-70cm.
Sehr interessant ist die unterschiedliche Färbung, obwohl beide Aale an der selben Stelle gefangen wurden.
Bitte nochmal ruhig halten fürs Foto !|supergri





Gegen halb 1 dann das hier :





Bin etwas über 1,90 groß und meine Hände sind nicht gerade zierlich. Ihr könnt Euch vielleicht denken, wie groß oder klein dieser Bursche ist ?!|supergri|supergri



Solche Aale sind bei uns im "normalen" Kanal auch nicht sooo häufig anzutreffen. Dieses Mal hat es geklappt. Ich schätze ihn auf 3,5 Pfund oder etwas drüber. Gut 85 bis 90cm.
Köder : XXXL Wurm-Cocktail

Gegen kurz nach eins bin ich dann abgedackelt ...weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte und man diesen Aal an diesem Abend und dieser Stelle eh nicht mehr toppen konnte...





Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## dodo12 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Börnie.
An welchem Ort in Münster gehst du immer an den DEK?
In 2 Wochen habe ich meinen Angelschein, und dann kann ich hoffentlich auch endlich mal meinen ersten Aal überhaupt hier posten. Drückt mir die Daumen für meine morgige Prüfung!
So, Petri aber auch an alle anderen!


----------



## supercook (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Börnie,sehr schöne Bilder mit einem Wahnsinnsaal#v


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern 2 Aale 65 und 50 cm ausm Dieksee. Gefangen um 10:00 und 14:30. Köder Dendro´s... Auf Tauwurm lief gar nix....


----------



## Michaelswelt (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

glückwunsch für die Aale.... ich hatte nicht, nichmal ein biss... Habe mit Tau geangelt. naja, habe jetzt Urlaub und werde bei uns jedes Gewässer mal abklappern  ein Gewässer, ein tag ^^


----------



## Ronacts (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri an alle Fänger 

@börnie
was ist denn bei dir ein wurmcocktail?

ich war gestern Abend nochmal los und was soll ich sagen -nix gefangen|supergri

Gruß Ronny


----------



## boardsuche (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Börnie

Dickes Petri zu deinen Aalen. Und der letzte hat ja ne beachtliche Größe.|bigeyes#6


----------



## börnie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

*Petri Dank !*

Man, ich könnte heulen : Draußen ist bei uns gerade PERFEKTES Aalwetter ! Es ist warm, es hat gerade einen Wolkenbruch gegeben, es ist um 21.30Uhr schon fast dunkel und es ist absolut windstill.. 
Und ich kann nicht ans Wasser, weil ich morgen ultrafrüh Job-mäßig unterwegs sein muss....:c:c
Heute würde richtig was gehen, da bin ich mir 101% sicher !
Na ja....das Leben kann grausam sein...

Ronny : Ein Wurm-Cocktail ist nichts anderes als ein Köder der aus verschiedenen Wurmarten besteht. Die Basis ist ein Tauwurm, weil er allein durch seine Größe Kleinfischen nicht so schnell zum Opfer fällt und den Haken füllt. Tauwürmer haben jedoch einen Nachteil : Sie sind relativ geruchsarm. 
Ein frischer Tauwurmköder verbreitet über die Sekretausscheidung anfänglich ein öliges Aroma. Nach schon 20-30 Minuten ist damit jedoch Ebbe. Man kann jetzt den Köder komplett wechseln oder ihn durch diverse Zusätze "pimpen". Ich pimpe häufig von Anfang an durch duftintensive andere Würmer wie z.b. Laubwürmer, Mistwürmer oder Dendros. 
Aber Vorsicht : Zuviel Geruch schadet oft mehr als er bringt !
Aus diesem Grund verwende ich meisten nur ein wenige Millimeter großes Stück "Duftwurm". Nur einmal durchpieksen und den Rest mit einer kleinen Schere abschneiden. Grausam - aber an "normalen" Tagen erfolgreich.
An Tagen an denen die Aale extrem "laufen" und über große Strecken auf Futtersuche sind, erhöhe ich die Konzentration in dem ich den ganzen Wurm in mehreren Teilen zum (geteilten) Tauwurm kombiniere.
Ein Cocktail also....

Viel Erfolg !

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Börnieas nenne ich doch mal ne klare Aussage......ja mit dem Wetter haste recht..........sieht Aalverdächtig aus!!!


----------



## Michaelswelt (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

konnte auch nicht los, leider. So schön mild und auch noch stille in der Luft. Ein Traum ,). Naja rest der Woche fahre ich jeden Abend los, mal gucken was kommt ^^


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

börnie, auch von mir nen petri!
schöne biilder!

Ich hab das glück, jetzt Abifrei Tage zu haben, somit die ganze restliche Woche frei, und angeln, angeln, angeln =)


----------



## börnie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo !

Das Wetter war gestern zu gut um zuhause zu bleiben.
Ich muss zwar heute arbeiten, aber für einen Kurzausflug an den Kanal hat es gereicht.
Ich habe am DEK eine neue Stelle ausprobiert, an der ich viele Kleinfische entdeckt hatte.

Um kurz nach 23°° habe ich diesen Burschen verhaften können :




Köder : Sehr großer Tauwurm (etwas gepimt).

Einige Zeit später hatte ich dann auf der Rute mit Fischfetzen (Rotauge) einen wunderschönen Biss. Der Anhieb kam durch und der Fisch hat sich heftig gewehrt.
Ich konnte dann diesen schönen Breitkopf keschern.
Um halb eins habe ich dann eingepackt, obwohl das Wetter sicher noch weitere Fänge gebracht hätte. Aber der Job geht halt vor...

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## allrounderab (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri,sehr schöne aale.
konnte gestern auch einen für seine größe richtig fetten fangen,72cm und ca. 800 gramm.
gebissen hat er auf mistwurmbündel an der pose.war schon der 8 dieses jahr.läuft ganz gut.


----------



## Ronacts (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

super petri an alle #6
war vorgestern wieder los und wieder Schneider, aber wir dürfen leider auch nur bis 24,00 Uhr angeln :c

gruß Ronny


----------



## JimmyEight (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

So,
dann hier auch mal ein Aal von mir.

Nachdem ich mit einem Kumpel 7 Stunden komplett erfolgloses Spinnangeln hinter uns hatten, haben wir uns entschieden, den Tag noch mit einem kleinen Ansitz ausklingen zu lassen. Doch wieder gab es nichts zu holen. 3 Stunden lang keinen einzigen Biss . 
Wir wollten eigentlich auch schon gehen- aber um ehrlich zu sein, wir waren einfach zu faul alles einzupacken und uns auf den Weg zu machen. Und so kam es wie es kommen musste. Eine meiner Ruten zeigte einen Biss an. Huch, welch Überraschung!

Habe dann mit wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg angeschlagen, aber tatsächlich Gegenwehr gefühlt. Und was für eine Gegenwehr! Kam überhaupt nicht dahinter um was für einen Fisch es sich handeln könnte. So pumpte ich mehrere Minuten mit aller Gewalt und hatte schon befürchtet, dass es einer der zahlreichen großen Brassen ist oder evtl. ein Karpfen. Aber dem war nicht so - kurz vor dem Ufer |bigeyes!
Aal - und kein Kleiner! Uiuiui, jetzt noch schnell in Kescher bugsieren; aber das wollte der AAl natürlich nicht mitmachen. Na Gut, was soll man machen - also die Schlange über die kleine Böschung gehoben. Und dann lag er da:





Ein ganzer Meter und 7 Bonuszentimeter :vik: bei 2500 gr Gewicht.
Perfekt gehakt und zu fett um sich so einzukringeln, wie ihre Enkel es zu pflegen tun. Also gab es diesmal kein wildes gekringel und gezappel.


Schade eigentlich, dass ich erst im letzten Jahr angefangen hab den Aalen nachzustellen und ich wohl in den nächsten 20 Jahren keinen größeren fangen werde. 

Der Biss kam übrigens eine Minute bevor der Himmel seine Tore öffnete und uns der See auf den Kopf stürzte.Es war noch relativ hell. Montage war ganz simpel mit Lauf-Tiroler-Hölzl und Tauwurm vom Friedhof (das zum Thema Aale sind keine Aasfresser:q )

Schade, dass ich er auf dem ersten Foto nicht ganz ins Bild wollte, aber die Erinnerung an den Feuerwehrschlauch wird bleiben.


----------



## bobbl (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri, ein toller Fisch!!


----------



## börnie (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri zum Ü100 !#6

In der Tat ein sehr interessanter Fisch !

Ich hoffe, ich kann demnächst auch mal einen Ü100er zu einem Landgang überreden. Ist nicht so einfach hier im Kanal...


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hey

Fettes Petri.. Klasse Fisch..

Aber: (jetzt kommts ;D *klug*******rmodus an* )
Aale haben keine Enkel, sofern sie selber noch leben 
Denn sie sterben nach dem laichen |supergri  *ksm off*

Dann hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt


----------



## JimmyEight (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Aber: (jetzt kommts ;D *klug*******rmodus an* )
> Aale haben keine Enkel, sofern sie selber noch leben
> Denn sie sterben nach dem laichen |supergri  *ksm off*



Hehe, ich meinte natürlich Stiefenkel :m


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Servus,


war gestern abend wieder bei uns an der Donau.
Hat richtig viel wasser zurzeit.
Gefangen hab ich nur nen kleinen.
Läuft denn bei euch zurzeit auch nichts oder warum warum werdenkeine Fänge gemeldet?


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Red-Fire (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri zum Traumaal, hoffe ich kann auch mal ein Meter-Aal an Land ziehen..


----------



## Michaelswelt (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

derzeit läuft leider bei uns auch nicht.... war jetzt in den letzten 3 Wochen 3 mal los... nur untermaßige oder noch nicht mal ein Biss... habe dies We vereinsangeln auf Aal. Mal gcuekn was läuft... das Wetter müsste doch ganz gut sein..
Gruß Michael


----------



## delsol (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,
Konnte dieses Jahr auch schon einige verbuchen:l
Der größe dises Jahr ist aber erst 80cm


----------



## schadstoff (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



delsol schrieb:


> Moin,
> Konnte dieses Jahr auch schon einige verbuchen:l
> Der größe dises Jahr ist aber erst 80cm




Petri, aber der letzte von den 3en hatte ja gerade so maß ...oder ?


----------



## delsol (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Über 50 hatter noch|supergri bei uns ist das mindesmaß bei 35cm aber ich nehme immer erst ab 50cm mit sonst lohnt sich das nicht


----------



## Clown (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger.... Em, hätte da mal ne Frage: Glaubt ihr, dass es Sinn macht in einem Bach zu Fischen wenn er so richtig Dreckig ist von dem ganzen Dauerregen her?#c

Danke und viel Petri Heil
Andy


----------



## lsski (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



delsol schrieb:


> Über 50 hatter noch|supergri bei uns ist das mindesmaß bei 35cm aber ich nehme immer erst ab 50cm mit sonst lohnt sich das nicht


 

Ab 50 cm ;+ sind das meistens Weibchen !
Ich nehme auch mal einen Aal mit zum Räuchern aber entscheident ist das Abhaken und wieviel Schleim er verloren hat.
Mir fallen am Fließgewässer immer alle über 70 cm ins Wasser

LG Jeff


----------



## allrounderab (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ clown
wenn der bach nur dreckig ist ist das sogar top,bißchen mehr wasser ist auch nicht schlimm.es sollte halt evtl. nicht gerade hochwasser herschen,aber schön dreckig ist optimal,da kannst auch schon im hellen gut fangen.


----------



## ZanderKalle (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> Petri zum Ü100 !#6
> 
> In der Tat ein sehr interessanter Fisch !
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich kann demnächst auch mal einen Ü100er zu einem Landgang überreden. Ist nicht so einfach hier im Kanal...



Erstmal Petri an alle#6

Bevor die im Kanal 1m lang werden wandern die Aale ab...... so lange Aale fängt man in der regel nur in geschlossenen Gewässern!!!


----------



## Angler-NRW (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



lsski schrieb:


> *Ja ab 50 cm sind es nur Weibchen !*
> 
> *Denk mal drüber nach !?*



@Isski: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/forumfun/stfu.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Bevor die im Kanal 1m lang werden wandern die Aale ab...... so lange Aale fängt man in der regel nur in geschlossenen Gewässern!!!



nicht wirklich! Aale können auch in flüssen zu solchen Größen abwachsen, wenn sie Ü100 sind heißt das nicht, dass sie dann sofort abwandern...|uhoh:


----------



## Clown (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



allrounderab schrieb:


> @ clown
> wenn der bach nur dreckig ist ist das sogar top,bißchen mehr wasser ist auch nicht schlimm.es sollte halt evtl. nicht gerade hochwasser herschen,aber schön dreckig ist optimal,da kannst auch schon im hellen gut fangen.



Super dankeschön, dann werd ih mein Glück bald probieren...

Ne Hochwasser führt er nicht, das wird von der Isar her mit Schleusen geregelt.

Mfg
Andy


----------



## JimmyEight (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Aalredl schrieb:


> nicht wirklich! Aale können auch in flüssen zu solchen Größen abwachsen, wenn sie Ü100 sind heißt das nicht, dass sie dann sofort abwandern...|uhoh:



Seh ich genauso - und der 107er auch. :q
 Der stammt nämlich nicht aus einem geschlossenen Gewässer.

Und Danke für die Petris. Hoffentlich gibts hier bald wieder viele schöne Aale zu sehen :m


----------



## börnie (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

...es gibt aale die durch einen genetischen defekt überhaupt keinen abwandertrieb entwickeln.
das sind dann die XXL-burschen, die manchmal in rhein, weser, elbe und deren kanäle "mutieren". 
die sind zwar selten, aber es gibt sie. 

aber stimmt schon : die richtigen monster kommen überwiegend aus geschlossenen gewässern, in denen sie vor vielen jahren ausgesetzt wurden. je wärmer und nahrungsreicher diese seen, teiche und tümpel sind, desto fetter und größer werden die schlangen dort....#:


----------



## Baschtii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi,
Melde mich mal von meinem Ansitz an der Baunach (kleiner Vereinsfluss) zuürck.
Habe heute diesen gut 70cm langen Aal fangen können. Er biss au Tauwrum um ca.  20:00 Uhr. Und als krönenden Abschluss noch eine herrliche Bachforelle mit 38 cm.
Gruß Baschtii


----------



## yassin (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Durfte heute VIER tote Aale finden alle Ü90 Fische da in diesem Teich noch nie auf Aal geziehlt gefischt wurde und auch noch keine raus gekommen sind, hoffe ich dass noch nen paar von den Schlangen drinne sind


----------



## Michaelswelt (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

finden ???


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Das gute Aaljahr 2009 setzt sich bei uns in Ostfriesland fort. Nachdem ich seit Pfingsten eine Aal-Pause gemacht habe, gab es am vergangenen Sonntag 9 Aale, zusammen mit meinen Kumpel Holger. Letzte Nacht war ich dann allein los und es war endlich mal wieder eine Aalnacht, in der es selbst mit einem T-Shirt bekleidet nicht zu kalt wurde. 17°C waren es noch gegen 2Uhr........

Gefangen habe ich auch und zwar 16 Aale, wovon 3 über 70cm  (bis 74cm) hatten, mehrere über 60cm und Rest auch super war. Der kleinste Aal hatte ca. 45cm. Der Größenschnitt war unheimlich gut für einen ostfriesischen Kanal. Bedenkt man, wie viele Fehlbisse ich hatte und dass ich den größten Aal der Nacht kurz vor dem Kescher verloren habe, so wäre durchaus noch viel mehr machbar gewesen. 

Gruß Ingo

Im Anhang sieht man die 10 besten Aale und die 4 absolut größten Fische.


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ganz großes Petri an dich!


----------



## loki73 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

na das ist mal eine strecke leckerli´s.

großes petri heil dazu.

ich hab um 3.00 uhr heute morgen aufgegeben und keinen biss bekommen, weder auf tauwurm noch auf köfi.


----------



## Meteraal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

wenn ich das seh von Ingo suntken dann steht eines fest- ich zieh spaäter nach ostfriesland =)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)
das is ja irre , soviele fang ich an 5 guten Tagen ja net


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

...dickes Petri Ingo, schöne Aale...


----------



## harrystephan (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin, moin!

Nach etlichen Nächten ohne bzw. "nur" mit kleineren Aalen hat es heute nacht 2 x geklappt! 

Die Aale sind 86 bzw. 87 cm lang und wogen zusammen 2.900 gr.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Mensch ich wäre froh wenn ich an eurer Stelle wäre, ich kann derzeit froh sein wenn ich mal 1-2 lütte Aale bekomme!
Bin ein wenig neidisch 
Petri zu den schönen Aalen!


----------



## serge7 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Große Klasse, Ingo! Ein guter Angler zeichnet sich dadurch aus, auch erfolgreich zu sein wenn andere schon entnervt aufgegeben haben...Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Ingo.....#r & Petri zu den Aalen !

Solch eine Strecke wünsche ich mir auch mal.......


----------



## Windmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ja super Strecke, sowas kenne ich nur vom hören meines Vaters aus früheren Tagen...


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ all: Danke!

@ Windmaster: Das ist wohl wahr, allerdings waren 16 Aale in früheren Tagen bei uns in Ostfriesland eher ein schlechtes Ergebnis. Heutzutage bin ich schon zufrieden, wenn ich wenigstens 3-4 brauchbare Aale am Abend fange. Zweistellige Ergebnisse sind auch bei uns sehr selten mittlerweile.


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ all: Danke!
> 
> @ Windmaster: Das ist wohl wahr, allerdings waren 16 Aale in früheren Tagen bei uns in Ostfriesland eher ein schlechtes Ergebnis. Heutzutage bin ich schon zufrieden, wenn ich wenigstens 3-4 brauchbare Aale am Abend fange. Zweistellige Ergebnisse sind auch bei uns sehr selten mittlerweile.


 
Hi ich bin ja auch in Ostfriesland unterwegs und habe pro Ansitz auch immer 5-10Aale meine sind allerdings wesentlich kleiner meist um die 45cm groß.Gruß Pitti


----------



## chivas (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> Im Anhang sieht man die 10 besten Aale und die 4 absolut größten Fische.



hehe, petri dir.

woran sind die aale denn eigentlich gestorben? nen stich ist da nicht erkennbar


----------



## John Doe12 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Kai,da haste ja mal wieder 2 Ausnahmefische erwischt,wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Ostfrieslandurlaub,wenn ich das sehe sollte ich eher zu euch kommen:m,grüß mir den Thorsten mal schön falls er im Lande ist|wavey:
--------------------------------------------------------------

@Ingo schöne Strecke,habt/(hast) ihr/(du) da mal wieder hingelegt und die Größen sind beeindruckend für nen Kanal.
Wie du schon schriebst 3-4,Räucheraale, sind realistisch und gute Abende hier,von zweistelligen werden wir unseren Kindern mal erzählen in ein paar Jahren,frei nach dem Motto "es war einmal".

Naja mein Aaljahr war eher bescheiden bisher,hatte allerdings auch nicht viel Zeit,aber ich hab noch 2,5 Wochen Urlaub und die ersten paar Tage waren garnicht so schlecht bisher.

Petri Martin


----------



## Michaelswelt (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri an alle Aalfänger 

seit 3 Wochen geht bei uns nichts mehr..... nicht mal ein zupfer.... Habe mit heute mal Blut gekauft, mal gucken ob was geht... ah einer von euch erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


----------



## bo74 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> petri an alle Aalfänger
> 
> seit 3 Wochen geht bei uns nichts mehr..... nicht mal ein zupfer.... Habe mit heute mal Blut gekauft, mal gucken ob was geht... ah einer von euch erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


 
Hab schon mal von gehört aber noch nicht selber probiert.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also ich war gestern auch los! Einer ist mir kurz vor Land abgefallen und einen Aalbiss hab ich noch gehabt, aber war zu langsam an der Rute.  Sonst war leider rein gar nichts!
@Michaelswelt: Was hast du denn für Blut gekauft?


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ chivas: Ich habe ihnen derart dumme Fragen gestellt, dass sie auf der Stelle freiwillig gestorben sind! Man sieht doch auf den Fotos, dass die Aale bereits ausgenommen sind. Wie soll man bei einem ausgenommenem Aal einen Stich erkennen???


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ chivas: Ich habe ihnen derart dumme Fragen gestellt, dass sie auf der Stelle freiwillig gestorben sind! Man sieht doch auf den Fotos, dass die Aale bereits ausgenommen sind. Wie soll man bei einem ausgenommenem Aal einen Stick erkennen???




#6

Richtige Antwort Ingo!

|muahah:


Petri zu den schönen Aalen der letzten Tage @ all!


Wenn ich nicht zu blöd gewesen wäre, am Samstag eine Karte für den kleinen Fluss bei uns zu lösen, dann hätte ich hier bestimmt auch 1-2 Schlangen rein stellen können...#q

Aber so muss ich jetzt bis übernächstes WE warten!


----------



## Michaelswelt (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

habe mir vom Schlachter 1 L Schweineblut besorgt und dazu noch Fischmehl... nun noch mit Paniermehl mixen und ab ins Wasser. Werde euch morgen davon berichten ob es geklappt hat, fahre gleich los...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also ich würde sonst auch mal versuchen Blut zu den Tauwürmern mit etwas Erde zu geben und die da 1-2 Stunden drin lassen. Natürlich sollen sie nicht ertränkt werden. Aber das soll auch ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## chivas (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ chivas: Ich habe ihnen derart dumme Fragen gestellt, dass sie auf der Stelle freiwillig gestorben sind! Man sieht doch auf den Fotos, dass die Aale bereits ausgenommen sind. Wie soll man bei einem ausgenommenem Aal einen Stich erkennen???



super. ingo. xD

wenn ich nen fisch absteche, dann ist der einschnitt auch noch da, wenn er tot ist.

wäre mir neu, wenn das bei aalen anders ist, aber ich lern ja gerne was dazu!


----------



## JimmyEight (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



chivas schrieb:


> super. ingo. xD
> 
> wenn ich nen fisch absteche, dann ist der einschnitt auch noch da, wenn er tot ist.
> 
> wäre mir neu, wenn das bei aalen anders ist, aber ich lern ja gerne was dazu!




Wenn ich einen Fisch "absteche", dann sieht man den Stich nach dem Ausnehmen natürlicht nicht mehr - denn immerhin wird die Bauchhöhle weiter als bis zum Herzen aufgetrennt.

Und bei Aalen ist es in der Tat anders - denn diese tötet man ja nich per Herzstich, sondern indem die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt... Zumindest is das imho nach die einzige "richtige" Art. Und das man die Einstiche nicht erkennen kann, könnte auch an den kleinen Fotos liegen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Leute was soll denn so ein Müll?
Jeder von uns weiß, dass Aale trotz Herzstich und durchtrennter Wirbelsäule immernoch aktiv sind. Einige machen den Herzstich, andere durchtrennen die Wirbelsäule(ich bin eher für die Wirbelsaüle, nachdem mir selbst ein komplett ausgenommener Aal noch weggeschlängelt ist). Aber egal wie er seine Aale getötet hat, ich bin mir sicher er hat es getan und man sollte ihm diesen schönen Fang gönnen und nicht gleich wieder alles schlecht reden und neidisch reagieren!
Also lasst uns bitte wieder auf Fangmeldungen konzentrieren, weil sonst bald keiner mehr seine Aale mit Fotos hier posten wird und ich denke, das ist nicht im Sinne des Erinders!


----------



## Norge Fan (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Leute was soll denn so ein Müll?
> Jeder von uns weiß, dass Aale trotz Herzstich und durchtrennter Wirbelsäule immernoch aktiv sind. Einige machen den Herzstich, andere durchtrennen die Wirbelsäule(ich bin eher für die Wirbelsaüle, nachdem mir selbst ein komplett ausgenommener Aal noch weggeschlängelt ist). Aber egal wie er seine Aale getötet hat, ich bin mir sicher er hat es getan und man sollte ihm diesen schönen Fang gönnen und nicht gleich wieder alles schlecht reden und neidisch reagieren!
> Also lasst uns bitte wieder auf Fangmeldungen konzentrieren, weil sonst bald keiner mehr seine Aale mit Fotos hier posten wird und ich denke, das ist nicht im Sinne des Erinders!


 
|good:                 
Zurück zum Thread.    
War gestern mit meinem Vater los.     
Leicht bewölkt,ideales Wetter.   
2 Stück auf Wurm,auf Fisch ging garnichts .  
Gewässer:See    
Bisse kamen zwischen 24.00-1.00.   
Gruß #hRenè


----------



## chivas (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Jeder von uns weiß, dass Aale trotz Herzstich und durchtrennter Wirbelsäule immernoch aktiv sind.



genau... deswegen sind ja auch andere methoden opportun? :///

wer 16 aale wegkloppt und dafür auch noch den beifall der anderen erwartet, kann sich doch bitteschön wenigstens die frage gefallen lassen, ob er diese auch so behandelt hat, wie es eines ab-members würdig ist.

offensichtlich ist das zwar nicht der fall - aber wenigstens stört sich keiner daran.

so ein verhalten mit einem "petri" zu quitieren fällt ganz sicher nicht nur mir schwer.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wenn du alternative Methoden hast, die besser sind, dann teile mir diese bitte per PN mit. Das totlaufen lassen im Salz ist für den Aal nämlich wesentlich qualvoller als ein Herzstich oder das Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule. Und solange er nicht jeden Tag 16 Stück abschlägt finde ich das als Ausnahme ok, denn ich persönlich habe auch Verwendung für 16 Stück und gehe dann lieber 1-2 Wochen nicht los oder setze die Aale bei den darauf folgenden Ansitzen zurück und wer sagt dir, dass er das nicht genauso tut! So und nun wirklich wieder zurück zum Thema! Wenn noch was ist oder du mir die weiteren Methoden evt mitteilen möchtest, dann bitte per PN. Interessiert mich wirklich, da ich nur diese 3 Methoden kenne.

Ich persönlich werde Mittwoch Abend wieder angreifen und hoffen, dass ich ein paar überlisten kann nach den Misserfolgen der letzten Male!


----------



## börnie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



chivas schrieb:


> wer 16 aale wegkloppt und dafür auch noch den beifall der anderen erwartet, kann sich doch bitteschön wenigstens die frage gefallen lassen, ob er diese auch so behandelt hat, wie es eines ab-members würdig ist.



|good:|good:|good:#6


----------



## chivas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Wenn du alternative Methoden hast, die besser sind, dann teile mir diese bitte per PN mit. Das totlaufen lassen im Salz ist für den Aal nämlich wesentlich qualvoller als ein Herzstich oder das Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule.



da fragst du mich? 

bei uns in sachsen (und auch anderswo) gibt es gesetzliche vorschriften, wie der aal "richtig" zu töten ist.

da ich bei den 16 aalen bei keinem auch nur den ansatz eines stiches im genick erkennen kann, habe ich gefragt. auf eine frage kann man auch antworten. man kann das sicher auch in der art tun, wie es geschehen ist, aber man kann es auch vernünftig tun.

die frage nach den alternativen methoden mußt du bitte den leuten stellen, die diese augenscheinlich anwenden. zum einen beifall klatschen und zum anderen qualvolle tötungsmethoden anzuprangern ist jedenfalls mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Welskescherer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@IngoSuntken: Petri Ingo zu den Aalen. 

Hier in Ostfriesland ist der Aalbestand noch einigermaßen. Wenn man mal mehr Aale entnimmt sorgt man nur dafür das weniger in die Reusen der Berufsfischer gehen. Außerdem sind solche Sternstunden sehr selten. Es gibt auch oft Schneidertage. Am Bestand kann man als Angler nicht viel kaputt machen. Die Anzahl der entnommenen Aale ist immer noch unbedeutend zu denen die von Berufsfischern entnommen werden. Dies gilt für den Bereich Ostfriesland. Anderswo mag das anders sein.
Durch solche Diskussionen über das Abstechen wie von meinen Vorpostern wird nur erreicht, das keine Bilder mehr eingestellt werden und das wäre doch schade für einen Fangthread.


----------



## börnie (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

.................


----------



## chivas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Durch solche Diskussionen über das Abstechen wie von meinen Vorpostern wird nur erreicht, das keine Bilder mehr eingestellt werden und das wäre doch schade für einen Fangthread.



es geht also nur darum, möglichst viele/schöne/große fische hier zu posten?
würdest du genauso jubeln, wenn hier ein fischer eine volle aalreuse einstellen würde und im nächsten bild sieht man diese dann in einem bottich mit salzlösung jämmerlich verenden?

das ist im übrigen keine unterstellung - meine frage ist noch offen 

ich habe absolut gar nichts dagegen, wenn jemand fische fängt, fotografiert und verwertet.
der angemessene umgang damit ist mir allerdings sehr wichtig...


----------



## Meteraal (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so leute, back to topic!!!!! Hab am wochenende bei zwei durchgefischten Nächten einen Aal von 63 cm gefangen!!

Ps:wurde durch wirbelsäulenschnitt getötet =)=)=)=)


----------



## Michaelswelt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so Leute, wollte euch von meiner nacht ( 20.00 - 03.00 Uhr ) Berichten und mit dem Blut versuch....
2 Angeln, eine Tauwurm und andere Fetzen
ab 24.00 erster biss auf Fetzen ( leider nur 40 cm, schwimmt also wieder )
dann gegen 1 Uhr noch einer aber konnte ihn nicht verhaften...
und sonst ???? nichts.......... tz tz tz 
mittlerweile glaube ich wirklich das der Wind schuld ist ^^ Nord Ost....
da wo ich das Blut hatte, war kein einziger biss... ausser das die Karpfen und die Kleinfische  sich dort versammelt haben ^^ ( wollte ich doch nicht ). komische Fischwelt ^^
Also ein Aal 40 cm und sonst nichts, das mit dem Blut funktioniert bei uns nicht ^^


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> so Leute, wollte euch von meiner nacht ( 20.00 - 03.00 Uhr ) Berichten und mit dem Blut versuch....
> 2 Angeln, eine Tauwurm und andere Fetzen
> ab 24.00 erster biss auf Fetzen ( leider nur 40 cm, schwimmt also wieder )
> dann gegen 1 Uhr noch einer aber konnte ihn nicht verhaften...
> ...



Das kannst du doch nicht an einem versuch festmachen!


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wer erzählt euch eigentlich das Märchen mit Salz tot?

Die neue Verordnung zum töten von Aalen schreibt Strom vor,kein BF darf noch von Hand Betäuben(Großhandel Aal) geschweige mit Salz,die haben alle ne Strom Betäubungsanlage was Wissenschaftlich das schonenste ist zum Betäuben von Aalen.

Zwei Metallplatten werden in ein Kübel gelassen,deckel drauf und dann Strom drauf gegeben,der Aal ist sofort gelähmt.

Danach wird der Aal in Salz abgerieben mehr nicht,und wer einmal gesehen hat wie Strom bei Aalen wirkt,wird sehen da rührt sich nix mehr,da alle Nervenstränge zerstört werden da zappelt nix mehr Std.lang rum.

Aber anscheinend ist jeder BF ist ein schlechter Mensch,der Angler macht natürlich immer alles richtig! 

lg


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Nee klar ! Die nehmen Amoniak. Schön  die Aale in eine Plastiktonne und Deckel drauf . Habe noch nie erlebt wie Fische sich quälen müssen . Zwei Wochen habe ich das mit angeguckt und dann war für mich Schluss . Für mich als Angler unter aller Würde und absolut ätzend . #q


----------



## chivas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@gründler: das war keine behauptung! lediglich ein veranschaulichendes beispiel.

@taxi: weggucken hilft da aber keinem... (und ignoranz noch viel weniger...)


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Nee klar ! Die nehmen Amoniak. Schön die Aale in eine Plastiktonne und Deckel drauf . Habe noch nie erlebt wie Fische sich quälen müssen . Zwei Wochen habe ich das mit angeguckt und dann war für mich Schluss . Für mich als Angler unter aller Würde und absolut ätzend . #q


 
Hier leben etliche Familys vom Aal,hier haben alle ne Stromanlage und nix Salz Gas oder was auch immer,und das wird auch regelmässig überprüft vom Amt,wo das noch nicht so ist wird es zeit das es so wird.

Es gibt auch Pferdebesitzer die kloppen Pferden Baseballschläger vor die Beine damit sie höher springen,man muss nicht immer alle über ein Kam scheren.


----------



## Michaelswelt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ne an einem Versuch eigentlich nicht aber mir war das so wiederwertig das ich es mit dem Blut lasse ^^. 
Wenn ich derszeit nach dem Wind gehe dann dürfte am So. bei uns die Hölle los sein.. mal gucken ^^


----------



## serge7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



börnie schrieb:


> ach soooo ! na dann kloppen wir am besten alle ab, nur damit die berufsfischer keine oder weniger fangen.
> das selbe sagen dann die berufsfischer : "wieso sollen wir nicht mehr zentnerweise blankaale fangen ? der nachwuchs wird ja eh von anderen als glasaal abgefischt".
> 
> mir ist klar, dass nicht allein die angler etwas bewegen können. aber sie können dazu beitragen. durch besatz und eine vernüftige und sinnvolle fangbegrenzung.
> ...


 
Also nichts für ungut aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl, daß das was Du hier so schreibst mit Deinem Profilbild irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammenpasst...Wo ist da der Unterschied zu Ingo's Foto?


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



serge7 schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl, daß das was Du hier so schreibst mit Deinem Profilbild irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammenpasst...Wo ist da der Unterschied zu Ingo's Foto?


 
das frage ich mich auch gerade... ;+


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich schaue eigentlich gern in diesen Thread,weil das Aalangeln ne feine Sache ist.

Jungs das Thema heißt:   
Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Wenn ihr über gewisse Dinge diskutieren wollt,macht doch ein eigenes Thema auf.
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken |offtopic.      

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## chivas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich gern in diesen Thread,weil das Aalangeln ne feine Sache ist.
> 
> Jungs das Thema heißt:
> Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



mir ist zwar klar, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der dieser meinung ist, aber wenn für "euch" fänge bzw. fangfotos das einzige sind, was das angeln ausmacht und alles andere (z.b. eben auch die behandlung der fische, über die selektive entnahme will ich mich hier jetzt mal nicht auslassen) keinerlei rolle spielt, dann bin entweder ich völlig falsch in diesem forum - oder eben einige andere...


----------



## mopzz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

geht angeln


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



chivas schrieb:


> mir ist zwar klar, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der dieser meinung ist, aber wenn für "euch" fänge bzw. fangfotos das einzige sind, was das angeln ausmacht und alles andere (z.b. eben auch die behandlung der fische, über die selektive entnahme will ich mich hier jetzt mal nicht auslassen) keinerlei rolle spielt, dann bin entweder ich völlig falsch in diesem forum - oder eben einige andere...


 
Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. 
Ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt das ich nur Fänge bzw. Fotos derjenigen hier im Board sehen will. 
Es geht einfach darum,das jemand einen Thread (in diesem Fall Aalfänge 2009) erstellt hat. 
Eigentlich ne klare Ansage. 
Es hat doch keiner was gegen eine Bemerkung,aber hier driftet es doch schon etwas ab. 
Wenn mich als User ein Thema interessiert und ich mich erst durch etliche Beiträge kämpfen muß die mit dem eigentlichen erstellten Thread nichts zu tun haben,ist das schon ärgerlich. 
Abgesehen davon werden einige garnichts mehr posten,weil es irgendwann keinen Spass mehr macht. 

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Aldaron (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

So heute war einer der ebsten Angeltage seid langem.

Wir waren zu zweit. Ich auf Tauwurm und mein Kollege auf Köfi.

Nachdem wir angekommen waren, 20min später der erste Biss auf Köfi. Und gleich nen 70cm Rapfen dranne.

Dannach konnte ich auf Wurm einen wunderschönen Schleicher verhaften. (Bild unten)

Und was dannach abging, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Auf Köfi versch Bisse. Mein Kumpel angelt immer mit Offener Rolle. Ja nach dem er gezogen hat angehauen und der nächste AAL war in sichtweite. Peng vorm Ufer war er ab.

So ging das 3mal.

Allerdings lag dies daran da er mit 2 Drilingen den KöFi montiert hatte. Da er eigendlich auf Zander aus war.

Naja trotzdem war dies ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag. Und ich muss sagen, dass es heute Gewittert hatte. Und direkt dannach gings mit den Bissen los.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo Mods, könnt ihr bitte bitte mal hier aufräumen und dieses ganze "Für und Wider Gesabbel" rauslöschen???

Inklusive meinem Post!

Petri übrigens allen Fängern!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



chivas schrieb:


> mir ist zwar klar, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der dieser meinung ist, aber wenn für "euch" fänge bzw. fangfotos das einzige sind, was das angeln ausmacht und alles andere (z.b. eben auch die behandlung der fische, über die selektive entnahme will ich mich hier jetzt mal nicht auslassen) keinerlei rolle spielt, dann bin entweder ich völlig falsch in diesem forum - oder eben einige andere...





#h#h#h#h#h#h:c#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## börnie (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

.....


----------



## bo74 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Mods, könnt ihr bitte bitte mal hier aufräumen und dieses ganze "Für und Wider Gesabbel" rauslöschen???
> 
> Inklusive meinem Post!
> 
> Petri übrigens allen Fängern!#6


 

Good Posting Dirk. #6
man kann es echt nicht mehr lesen . in jedem aal trööt #d


----------



## bobbl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Aldaron schrieb:


> So heute war einer der ebsten Angeltage seid langem.
> 
> Wir waren zu zweit. Ich auf Tauwurm und mein Kollege auf Köfi.
> 
> ...



Petri!
ps absolut geiles Shirt!
Wo bekommt man das?


----------



## yassin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri 

werde heute auch ne Nacht machen, Wetter scheint perfekt, fast wolkenloser Himmel, schwüle 30°C und fast windstill, werde morgen mal berichten wie es war.#h


----------



## k98 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri,
an der Weser oberhalb von Grohnde, kannst Du stundenlang sitzen, bis nach Mitternacht, und es tut sich nichts, auf Grund oder Pose, egal. Werde morgen Nacht noch einmal probieren.

Gruß k98 #c


----------



## boardsuche (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



k98 schrieb:


> Petri,
> kannst Du stundenlang sitzen, bis nach Mitternacht, und es tut sich nichts, auf Grund oder Pose, egal.
> 
> Gruß k98 #c


 
#q#q genauso sieht es auch bei uns in Hamburg aus.#d#d


----------



## k98 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gut zu hören, das es nicht nur bei uns so aussieht.
Es ist zwar schade, aber man merkt, der Aal ist am aussterben. Vor 10 Jahren haben wir noch über Nacht bis 15 Stück gefangen.


----------



## Aldaron (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ja ich muss mich für das Tshirt endschuldigen  Ich kann dir nen Link geben wo du es ebstellen kannst ;P

Ich war heute wieder mit nen Kumpel am Wasser. Er hat nen kleinen gehabt. Und (Foto) habe ich gefangen. In wirklichkeit ist er dicker. Ist mein dickster bis jetzt.

Ich muss sagen, entweder hat es hier gerade erst angefangen mit AAL oder es liegt an den Pellets die ich vor 4 Tagen reingefeuert habe.

War nen schöner Run den er hingelegt hat^^ Dachte zuerst wär nen Karpfen








p.s. Habe mir heute ein normales Shirt angezogen


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so bin auch wieder da 
nachdem ich gestern Abend ankam staunte ich nicht schlecht als ich in ca.1m Wassertiefe ca. 10 Schleien am rumalbern beobachten konnte.
also Ruten ausgeworfen und weiter beobachten, da lief schon die erste Rute ab und siehe da es war eine von 47cm und ca.2,5 pfund.:k
Wieder ausgeworfen und gewartet,gewartet,gewartet...aber es wollte nichts mehr laufen, erst am morgen fing ich einen Hecht allerdings auf Gummifisch und er war auch nur ca.45cm lang.:vik:
alles in allem eine tolle Nacht auch ohne Aale.


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hier isse


----------



## Aldaron (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch, Petrie


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

deine schlangen auch (und das T-shirt fing ich auch geil)


----------



## Michaelswelt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

was haltet ihr von der gerücht das der wind stimmen muss ? 
da ich derzeit ( 3 Wochen ) immer nur noch 1 vill. mal 2 Aale fangen glaube ich langsam dran. Der Wind stand nur auf Nord /Ost....


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich denke dass es gewässerspezifisch ist und darauf ankommt wo man angelt, wenn du in der Ecke sitzt, wo der wind rein bläst, dann ist die Richtung aus der der wind kommt relativ egal, da in dieser ecke dann meist der Kleinfisch und damit auch die meiste Nahrung vorhanden ist.

es ist also im Endefekt egal von wo der wind kommt#c


----------



## Michaelswelt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

naja, ob Windstill oder Sturm... ( Nord/Ost ), es kommt nix rum. Am Sa ist nun Westwind, werde dan mal Berichten wie es war ^^


----------



## Student (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Aldaron schrieb:


> Und (Foto) habe ich gefangen. In wirklichkeit ist er dicker. Ist mein dickster bis jetzt.



Such dir einen kleinen Jungen, der den Aal für dein Foto hochhält, dann sieht der auch entsprechend groß und armdick aus #6


----------



## Michaelswelt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

habe ich grade gefunden ^^ kann sowas gehn ???
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/lebensgefahr_aid_114771.html


----------



## Aldaron (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Student: Hehe^^ wäre von vorteil stimmt


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> habe ich grade gefunden ^^ kann sowas gehn ???
> http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/lebensgefahr_aid_114771.html


 
Ich denke schon.   
Da muß der Zufall aber schon eine gewaltige Rolle spielen.   
Ich hab sie lieber auf dem Teller .     

Die Woche zwischen 17.00-18.00 zwei Bisse auf Fisch.  
Später ging auf Fisch garnichts mehr #c.
Der erste fiel direkt vorm Boot ab ,aber der zweite konnte dann gelandet werden.    
Gruß #hRenè


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute!

In Ostfriesland läuft der Aal weiterhin sehr gut. Bei gewittriger Luft und zahlreichen Blitzen am Himmel wagten mein Kumpel Holger und ich uns recht spät ans Wasser. Wir suchten uns eine aus der Erfahrung recht gute Angelstelle aus, bei der man sich nicht zu weit vom Auto entfernen muss. 
Das Gewitter schien den Aalen gut zu bekommen, denn letztlich fingen wir genau 20 Stück. Der beste Aal hatte 68cm und der kleinste 42cm. Nur 4 Aale hatten unter 50cm. 

Das Bild ist zugegebenermaßen nicht besonders schön, denn in dem Moment, wo wir eigentlich die besten Aale fotografieren wollten, öffnete der Himmel seine Pforten.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## k98 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



boardsuche schrieb:


> #q#q genauso sieht es auch bei uns in Hamburg aus.#d#d


 

Habe mir mit Kumpels die ganze Nacht bis 6.30 Uhr um die Ohren geschlagen, und als ausbeute 1 Forelle, aber kein Aal.


----------



## sc00b (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich geh gleich los auf Aal:vik: werde 1x Rotwurm mix 1x Tauwurm 1x Köfi dran hängen


----------



## bo74 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein dickes petri an ingo u holger. 
bin auch bald mal wieder in  etzel (friedeburg) .mal schauen ob ich da auch so viel glück habe .


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @ Ingo: Dickes Petri. Ist schon komisch. Bei uns ging gestern kaum was.....



Mach dir nichts draus,das is ganz normal in Ostfriesland dieses Jahr.

Hatte an dem Abend 1 Aal von 63 und das wars,Bisse konnten wir an einer Hand abzählen.

Nichtsdestotrotz Petri euch beiden zur guten Strecke,aus dem Offtopic halt ich mich raus ich hab meine Meining dazu und die brauch ich hier nicht veröffentlichen

Petri Martin

Achso,gestern waren es 3 Schnürsenkel,dei denen die Augen wohl größer waren als der Magen,naja besser als nichts,ich probiers trotzdem weiter,denn angeln macht Spaß.


----------



## Michaelswelt (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

also, derzeit habe ich kein bock mehr auf Aal... es klappt nix mehr... waren gestern los, dacht mir naja der wind hat gedreht, vill kommt ja mehr als nur 1-2 aale..... ich schön mit tau/köderfetzen etc.... 19 uhr bis 4.30.... 2 bisse.... mein Kollege von 19 bis 1 uhr hatte mit Frolic geangelt ( ist Karpfen angler ) hat 6 Bisse und 4 Karpfen gefangen ^^. Was ist bloß mit dem AAL BEI UNS LOS ;( ish könnte kotzen.... hat einer von euch mal morgens geangelt ? so ab 4 Uhr, wenn ja bitte bericht 
Gruß Michael


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am WE wieder am RMD-Kanal und konnte 6 Aale zwischen 61 und 77 cm fangen. 
Ich muß sagen dieses Jahr läuft der Aal echt super, konnte schon 26 Aale fangen.

MfG


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> also, derzeit habe ich kein bock mehr auf Aal... es klappt nix mehr... waren gestern los, dacht mir naja der wind hat gedreht, vill kommt ja mehr als nur 1-2 aale..... ich schön mit tau/köderfetzen etc.... 19 uhr bis 4.30.... 2 bisse.... mein Kollege von 19 bis 1 uhr hatte mit Frolic geangelt ( ist Karpfen angler ) hat 6 Bisse und 4 Karpfen gefangen ^^. Was ist bloß mit dem AAL BEI UNS LOS ;( ish könnte kotzen.... hat einer von euch mal morgens geangelt ? so ab 4 Uhr, wenn ja bitte bericht
> Gruß Michael


Versuch das mal, war bei uns die letzten Jahre schon so das wir oft die ganze Nacht für lau saßen und im Morgengrauen die Bisse kamen. Zwischen Vier und Fünf ist in unserer Ecke 'ne Top-Zeit, da läuft in der Regel mehr als die ganze Nacht davor.


----------



## Eur0 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zwischen Vier und Fünf ist in unserer Ecke 'ne Top-Zeit, da läuft in der Regel mehr als die ganze Nacht davor.



So kenn ich das auch noch aus dem schönen Südharz als ich noch da wohnte.
Aber scheit regional sehr unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------



## Michaelswelt (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

das habe ich nun acuh ausprobiert... Morgens geht es wirklich ( derzeit ) besser. wie du schon sagst, so ab 4 fing es an. Mal gucken was die nächsten Tage sagen  danke


----------



## Meteraal (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

konnte gestern meinen sechsten aal über 50 cm ( nehm sie auch erst ab 50 cm mit!!)  in diesem jahr fangen!! Er hatte gute 55 cm!!


----------



## Meteraal (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

mein gott, der aal-thread pennt ja ein!!!!!! Fängt denn keiner mehr aale???? Was is eigentlich mit "aal"-börnie??? fängt er keine aale mehr??? =)=)=)=)

Ich persönlich leider voraussichtlich erst samstag wieder los!! werde berichten!


----------



## RobJeremy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bevor er einschäft. Habe die letzen beiden Male jeweils 5 Aale in der Leine in Hannover fangen dürfen. Der größte war mit ü70 nen richtiger kloppper...


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi also ich für mein Teil hab soviele Aale gefangen die müssen erstmal verwertet werden dann gehts wieder los.Vorraussichtlich nächste woche Bericht folgt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin Leute,

habe gestern um 23.10Uhr meinen letzten Aal (68cm 850gr) für dieses Jahr gefangen. Jahreslimit für mich 10 Stck/Jahr. 
Ab jetzt wird nur noch mit Köfi auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht gefischt. Beisst ein Aal geht's wieder in die Freiheit!
Hoffentlich schafft er's dann bis zum Sargasso-Meer!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Mirco28 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo leutz mal ne frage an euch
wat meint ihr lohnt es sich grad bei dem wetter los zu gehen auf aal in der Leine ;+ iss ja ziemlich kalt im moment 13 grad am tag und in der nacht 9 |kopfkrat


----------



## börnie (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Meteraal schrieb:


> mein gott, der aal-thread pennt ja ein!!!!!! Fängt denn keiner mehr aale???? Was is eigentlich mit "aal"-börnie??? fängt er keine aale mehr??? =)=)=)=)



....

ne, leider ist die aal-saison für den börnie wohl vorbei.
ab mittwoch gehts in krankenhaus....und wenn ich dann ganz riesiges glück habe, kann ich irgendwann im oktober vielleicht mal wieder ans wasser...:c
na ja....

wünsche euch viel glück für den rest des sommers und lasst mir für 2010 noch was über...

viele grüße
börnie


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe gestern um 23.10Uhr meinen letzten Aal (68cm 850gr) für dieses Jahr gefangen. Jahreslimit für mich 10 Stck/Jahr.
> Ab jetzt wird nur noch mit Köfi auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht gefischt. Beisst ein Aal geht's wieder in die Freiheit!
> ...




Finde deine einstellung dazu sehr gut wenn jeder so denke würde hätte wir auch wieder mehr Aal in Deutschland verstehe nicht warum man 100 Aale fangen muß 

Hier in Schweden ist es verboten auf Aal zu angeln nicht überall aber die einstellung dazu zählt


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin Schwede84,

wenn dann noch der Glasaalfang verboten werden würde, hätte der "Schleicher" vielleicht eine kleine Chance.
Ich wette, dass mehr als 70% der hier gemeldeten Aale künstlich von den Vereinen und Besatzgemeinschaften eingesetzt wurden.
Ich möchte hier niemanden seinen schönen Aal vermiesen, aber denkt mal 'drüber nach.
Mein Limit = 10 Stck/Jahr
Zander und Wolfsbarsch ist auch klasse!

Allerbest ut Oostfriesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi so jetzt wurde ja hoffentlich alles gesagt nicht das ich gleich noch Chips und Bier hohlen muß.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

sage ja nicht das keiner  auf seine Aale verzichten soll aber warum braucht man mehr als 25 oder mehr Aale 

wie gesagt zander hecht usw ist auch gut


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Vielleicht füttert Pitbull ja seinen Mastiff damit. 
Locker bleiben und Frolic kaufen! 

Kleiner Tipp: holen wird ohne h geschrieben. Hohlbirne wird mit h geschrieben!!!

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ja so hat jeder seine Ansichten nech ja meine Staffordshire Terrier sind Aal geil lol.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Glenneangler (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen
bei uns in der Lippe lauft der Aal schon seit mitte Juni ganz gut!
Konnten vor 1,5 Wochen mit zwei Mann jeder 5 gute Aale landen! Habe aber auch keine kescher verwendet! Habe es einmal gemacht dannach war der Kescher hin! Aber der Kescher mit gumminetz ist bestimmt sinvoll#6 und einen Eimer mit deckel der auch schließt! Nicht so wie beim kollegen( Aale fangen im Auto) sehr toll!


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Na Pitbull, dann schaue dir mal einen echten friesischen Bootshund an.


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Na Pitbull, dann schaue dir mal einen echten friesischen Bootshund an.



Mehr Ohr als Hund.


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Mehr Ohr als Hund.



:m

Ist der denn schon ausgewachsen?! Sieht irgendwie alles so "klein" aus bis auf die Ohren |supergri

Was ist das denn für eine Rasse?!


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



flasha schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Ist der denn schon ausgewachsen?! Sieht irgendwie alles so "klein" aus bis auf die Ohren |supergri
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Rasse?!





|peinlich|offtopic


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin Leute,

lest doch den 2. Anhang unter dem Bild. Radbod ist natürlich noch ein friesischer Bootshund-Welpe (ausgewachsen 25kg).
Frisst übrigens gerne Fisch (aber keine Aale!).

Ps.:Barsch123 hat den "Glöckner von Notre Dame" gespielt  und auch den griechischen Zyklopen. |supergri
Sorry, Barsch 123! Natürlich ist flasha gemeint.


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> lest doch den 2. Anhang unter dem Bild. Radbod ist natürlich noch ein friesischer Bootshund-Welpe (ausgewachsen 25kg).
> Frisst übrigens gerne Fisch (aber keine Aale!).
> ...



Sorry für Offtopic: 

Ist aber ein Klasse Hund  Wo bzw. wie kommt man denn an so einen Hund dran?!


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also Radbod lebt bei Arno Rademacher in Leer. Der Züchter sitzt aber irgendwo in der Krummhörn bei Pewsum (alles im tiefsten Ostfriesland). Ich meine, dass die Hündin 5 Welpen hatte. In ganz Ostfriesland gibt es, soviel ich weiss, nur 28 friesische Bootshunde. Radbod wurde Arno Rademacher feierlich übergeben. Er ist der Boss der Partei _Die Friesen_ ( Regionalpartei in Ostfriesland).
Der Hund ist jetzt fast ausgewachsen (Foto ist ca. 6 Monate alt). Echt ein unglaublicher Bootsliebhaber! Arno ist ein guter Freund von mir und Radbod inzwischen auch. Schaut doch mal unter www.die-friesen.eu ich meine da auch etwas gelesen zu haben.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Also Radbod lebt bei Arno Rademacher in Leer. Der Züchter sitzt aber irgendwo in der Krummhörn bei Pewsum (alles im tiefsten Ostfriesland). Ich meine, dass die Hündin 5 Welpen hatte. In ganz Ostfriesland gibt es, soviel ich weiss, nur 28 friesische Bootshunde. Radbod wurde Arno Rademacher feierlich übergeben. Er ist der Boss der Partei _Die Friesen_ ( Regionalpartei in Ostfriesland).
> Der Hund ist jetzt fast ausgewachsen (Foto ist ca. 6 Monate alt). Echt ein unglaublicher Bootsliebhaber! Arno ist ein guter Freund von mir und Radbod inzwischen auch. Schaut doch mal unter www.die-friesen.eu ich meine da auch etwas gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
> zander-ralf




Oh, dann ist es ja "fast" unmöglich einen zu bekommen, es sei denn man hat nen volles Portemonaie  

PS: Ich seh grad kommst aus Marienhafe. Bin ab Freitag in Norden zum Entspannen und Angeln (Urlaub). Haben dort ein Häuschen direkt am Norder Tief.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Das Norder Tief ist ein schönes Zander-Gewässer. Wo bist du denn genau?


----------



## Meteraal (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so ma wieder was zum Thema dieses Threads!  konnte von samstag auf sonntag wieder einen schleicher verhaften von 59 cm und 320 g!!! und jetzt geht es wieder los..... werde berichten...


----------



## Michaelswelt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

wie sieht es derzeit bei euch mit den schleichern aus ??? wenn ich los gehe dann fange ich leider nur immer 1en.... z.b. ich war vorgestern los von 20.00 - 2.00 Uhr. Um 21 Uhr hatte ich den ersten biss ( Poso bissel gewckelt, leicht nach unten gezogen und dann lief erstmal 10 min nix ) ich dann einfach angehauen und er war dran  , leider nur ein kleiner.... aber dann nix mehr , nix nix nix


----------



## ganni (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

servus
also ich konnte festestellen bei uns ist die beißzeit zwischen 22.00- 23.00 uhr konnte am sonntag fast einen 90 aal verhaften nur leider ist er mir kurz vorm land ins kraut entwischt und ist weg... gestern gleicher platz und gleiche zeit konnte ich nen raubaal auf nen köfi verhaften 67cm und biss auf ein ca. 6cm großes rotauge ich hab rausgefunden den köder direkt vor dem kraut zu legen dann gehts ab
mfg Patrick


----------



## Meteraal (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich hab gestern 4 kleine aale und einen ordentlichen aal gefangen (noch nicht gemessen oder gewogen)!! war aber insgesamt sehr mau!! das war damit mein 8ter aal über 50 cm in diesem Jahr=)


----------



## delsol (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

In Greetsiel konnte ich 5 kleinere am Tage erwischen und Nachts gabs bis auf gute Bisse nicht viel zu holen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sc00b (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern ein 55cm schleicher verhaften. Biss auf Bienenmade gegen 4 uhr. weitere bisse hab ich verpennt#t


----------



## jannisO (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Meine gestrigen Schleicher  #6

52, 54, 63 und 71cm


----------



## big___dave (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi...
Hab heute bei meinen kurzen Angelausflug,an unserem Vereinsgwässer, mein ersten großen Aal dieses Jahr gefangen!
Der Biß kam ganz unerwartet halb 6 auf Tauwurm!Wollt eigentlich paar Karpfen überlisten...als dann  der Bißanzeiger Alarm schlug, war ich der Meinung ein Karpfen im Drill zuhaben,so marschierte der Kleine ab.....zum Vorschein kam dann aber ein 86cm Aal mit 2 kg....:vik:

Hab mich tierisch gefreut....so kann es jetzt weiter gehen...


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Na dann mal petri und herzlich willkommen im Ab =)


----------



## astra-g-16v (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hab mal ne frage da hier viele aal angler sind, manchmal hab ich aale die etwas bläulich sind nicht wie alle so braungrün sonder etwas blau foto gibts auch der aal der ganz oben ist.


----------



## Katerle (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Blankaal,das sind die die zum laíchen abwandern.

Aber eigtl fressen die nichts wenn sie abwandern...(glaube ich zumindest).


----------



## allrounderab (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

der ist aber nur unten so hell,manche fische färben sich auch dem gewässeruntergrund an.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

So bin eben gerade von der Schleicherjagd wieder da.
Das war kein Aalangeln das war Schon Arbeit:q.
Gegen 22:50 Uhr habe ich den ersten bis gehabt, konnte ihn aber nicht umsetzen.#q
Vier Minuten später den 2 ten Biss ein Aal von 65cm:vik: und dann habe ich nicht mehr zur Uhr geguckt, habe einen Biss nach dem anderen gehabt|uhoh: und auch jeden der ingesamt 17 Bisse in einen Aal umsetzen können.
Habe aber nur 4 Stück mitgenommen weil sie so tief geschluckt hatten#c und von 58 bis 71 cm gross waren.|supergri
Rest darf wachsen.
Habe auch nicht mit so aggressiven Beisverhalten gerechnet.
Die haben den Köder genommen und sind losgezogen, das habe ich lange nicht erlebt.
Alles in allem habe ich einen schönen Abend ander Aue verbracht (2,5 bis 3 m breit zur Zeit nur 25 cm tief und total zugewachsen) 

Gruss: Manuel #h


----------



## Baschtii (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

war bei  mir genau so

ich angel normaler weise mir feederrute auf aal wil se bei uns meist sehr zaghaft beisen. hatte nen 62er anden mer den biss mit der feederrute nur sehr schwer erkannte. an nem anderen tag hat einer mit einem einzigen heftigen ruck die angel halb ins wasser geworfen


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Komm gerade von Nachtangeln wieder =)
Zusammen mit Sven und Stefan sollte es die Nacht auf Aal gehen.
Mein Pech fing bereits beim Pizza-Bestellen an.
Ich bestellte eine Kochschinkenpizza und bekam nen Buagette mit Kochschinken und Salami#c.

Naja, ich machs relativ kurz, den ersten Biss bekam Stefan auf Wurm, der Fisch hing nicht, aber alles war verheddert.
Als nächstes war ich drann, und bekam einen leichten Biss, ebenfalls auf Wurm.
Der ?Aal? setzte sich im Kraut fest und war nach wenigen Sekunden ab.

Die ganze Nacht erhellten Wetterleuchten den Himmel und Donner ertönten teilweise aus der Ferne die Nacht.

Erst am Morgen, um 2:50 tat sich was an Sven`s Rute (dem es garnicht gut ging--->:v). Anhieb und zack, der erste Aal des TAGES baumelte am Haken. Svens Gesicht machte einen auf den Hier:.
Nicht lange Zeit später gingen Sven und Stefan mal eben nach Hause, ich beobachtete die Ruten.

Da ist doch nen Biss, weiter studiert und angeschlagen...Hängt!
20m vorm Steg schlitzte der ü70cm Aal dann aus...
Ich hab ne Pechstrene!!!:vik:
Naja, morgens um ka, es war schon lange hell fing Sven dann seinen 2ten Aal und sein Grinsen war nicht mehr zu stoppen.

Ganz zum Schluss, kurz nach 5, bekam Stefan einen Fullrun, und konnte einen dicken Schleicher landen.
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/766/p1030975q.jpg
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/7964/p1030980n.jpg

PS: Ich brannte mitten in der Nacht auch noch meinen, zum Trocknen aufgehängten Schuh, ab....
Man oh man!

Naja! Petri euch beiden zu den Schleichern!!!!
ICh vergesse den Tag für mich wohl eher wieder 

TL und Gute Nacht Guido


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

MOIN,


gestern Abend entschlossen Frido und Ich uns, eine Session auf Aal anzugehen. Da Ich den Abend zuvor mit Sven und Guido los war und wir nicht schlecht gefangen haben, hatte ich viel hoffnung auf den ein oder anderen Aal und ging das Angeln sehr optimistisch an. Um ca. 8 Uhr waren wir am Wasser. Langsam alles aufgebaut, Ruten bestückt und raus damit. Ich feuerte meine Ruten an die Stelle, wo wir den Tag zuvor 3 schöne Aale und ettliche Fehlbisse verzeichnen konnten. Nachdem die Ruten draußen waren, bin ich nocheinmal nach Hause um Holz für ein gemütliches Lagerfeuer zu holen. Frido blieb so lange am Wasser und achtete gespannt auf die Ruten. Als ich wieder zurückkehrte, steckte ich das Feuer an. Der schöne Abend konnte losgehen. Die Uhr war gerade mal 10, da bekam ich den ersten zaghaften Biss, leider konnte ich den Fisch nicht haken. Also Haken neu bestückt und wieder raus damit. 45 Minuten später ertönte eine unserer Aalglocken. Langsam haben wir uns den Ruten genähert, kurze Pause und dann wieder ein klingeln, ANSCHLAG und HING. Frido sagte gleich:"oooohhh Stefan, das ist ein großer!"
Nach ca. 4 min konnte der Aal erfolgreich gelandet werden und tatsächlich es war kein kleiner, mit 78 cm und geschätzten 3 Pfund eine ordentliche Schlange. Frido war so aussersich, denn es war sein neuer PB Aal. PETRI!. Neuen Haken ran und wieder rausgefeuert. Nach schönem Fotoshoot saßen wir uns wieder ans Feuer. Nach einer Stunde, als wir beim Würmer suchen waren tat sich wieder etwas an einer unserer Ruten. Die Glocke klingelt allerdings nur einmal und verstummte wieder. Noch kurz gewartet und Anschlag. Tatsächlich ein zweiter hing! Anscheinend war es wieder ein größerer was Ich anhand der Aktion der Rute sehen konnte. Da kam er auch schon. Nach erfolgreicher Landung, hielten wir den Zollstock ran und siehe da, mit 73cm ein richtig guter, zwar nich ganz so groß wie der erste, aber total zufrieden. Den Rest des Abends/Nacht tat sich leider kaum etwas.Außer 3 Fehlbisse tote Hose. Um 6 Uhr morgens entschlossen wir uns abzubrechen.

Resultat: hat Spaß gemacht und muss wiederholt werden

PS: Dienstag gehts wohl wieder mit Sven und Guido los!


----------



## MeyerChri (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Na denn mal PETRI HEIL euch allen!!
Die Aale können sich doch mehr als sehen lassen!!! #6

@ Guido&Co  echt tolle Homepage habt ihr #6


----------



## pucky86 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

wie macht ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr die aale zurücksetzt?

befreit ihr sie vom haken (was ja schwer werden kann)?

hab mal gelesen, dass es langt, den haken so nah am aal wie möglich abzuschneiden, der aal "würgt" den haken wieder von selber aus.
stimmt das zweite oder ist das humbug?

mfg

pucky


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi ja das stimmt mit dem Auswürgen genau wie du es beschrieben hast.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moin

der PITBULL hat recht und wie laüfts bei dir 

gruß dirk


----------



## Norge Fan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Stefan N   

Digges Petri zu den Aalen #6.    

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ Stefan N
> 
> Digges Petri zu den Aalen #6.
> 
> Gruß #hRenè





Danke dir, aber leider habe ich keinen der Aale gefangen. Mein kleiner Angelfreund hatte mehr glück als ich naja beim nächstenmal bin ich wieder dran hab ja auch immerhin vorgestern einen von 73cm bekommen


----------



## tincatinca (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ist zwar nicht ganz on topic, aber dass es reicht beim aal die schnur kurz vorm haken abzuschneiden und der aal den haken wieder auswürgt, sehe ich schon als ammenmärchen an. da die meisten mit widerhaken fischen, räume ich den aalen da keine so große überlebenschance ein. wenn der haken sitzt, kann der aal würgen wie er will.


----------



## JimmyEight (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



tincatinca schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht ganz on topic, aber dass es reicht beim aal die schnur kurz vorm haken abzuschneiden und der aal den haken wieder auswürgt, sehe ich schon als ammenmärchen an. da die meisten mit widerhaken fischen, räume ich den aalen da keine so große überlebenschance ein. wenn der haken sitzt, kann der aal würgen wie er will.



Würgen ist evtl. einfach der falsche Begriff. Das durchstochene Gewebe stirbt innerhalb kurzer Zeit ab und löst sich vom gesunden Gewebe. Dadurch wird dann der Haken wieder freigesetzt. Und dann kommt es auch zum "Würgen" Der Haken wandert dann einfach langsam wieder heraus. Aber auch ein total festsitzender Haken ist noch kein Todesurteil. Das Gewebe kann eine Zyste um den Haken und das verletzte Gewebe bilden und so dann den Haken zersetzen.

Natürlich kann das nicht immer funktionieren. Ein Haken der aufwendig chemisch behandelt wurde löst sich auch in der fiesesten Säure nach Jahren nicht auf. Und wenn der Haken so unglücklich sitzt, kann es auch mal passieren, das lebenswichtige Funktionen wir Atmung oder die Nahrungsaufnahme so beeinflusst werden, dass kein weiterleben möglich ist.

Ich halte nicht viel davon auf Aal zu angeln um gute maßige Aale zurück zusetzen. Einen Aal unter 50cm würde ich immer, wenn irgendwie möglich wieder zurück setzen. Aber als "Sportfisch" halte ich den Aal für denkbar ungünstig. 
Kurz gesagt, wenn ich nicht vorhabe einen Aal der Verwertung zuzuführen, angle ich nicht gezielt auf ihn; wenn ein zu kleiner zugepackt hat, kommt er unter fast allem Umständen wieder zurück ins Gewässer - und genauso entnehme ich einen guten Aal auch, wenn ich eh geplant hatte einen zu fangen. Meine Höchstmenge reguliere ich dann halt über die Angeldauer bzw. Häufigkeit.


----------



## Pointer freak (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Guten abend zusammen 
bin  gerade vom aal angeln wiedergekommen 
leider konnte ich und mein Kumpel nur einen döbel überlisten...
das Gewässer in dem ich angeln ist die Salzböde (ein Kleiner Bach im Landkreis Marburg Biedenkopf)
ich hatte allerdings einen ziemlich heftigen Biss im flachem wasser mit viel strömung....
Wo sollte man es am besten versuchen in tiefen löchern und Gumpen oder im Flachen.. ??
Auf aal angel ich ausschlieslich auf grund, da man mit der Pose einfach zu viele hänger hat und sie viel zu schnell abtreibt....
Allerdings konnte ich vor 2 wochen meinen ersten aal überhapt überlisten :vik:


----------



## StefanN :) (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@Pointer Freak

Petri zu deinem ersten Aal!! Das ist immer was besonderes 

#6:vik:

PS: Ich würd auf Aal immer im Flachen angeln denn eigentlich kommen sie dort hin um zu fressen


----------



## Rocardoso spin (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo,...!!!

eine gute Aalnacht 2009 hatte ich ende Mai,..schon etwas her aber 2009,....:m


----------



## StefanN :) (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hey,


mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich die Fänge von meinen Freunden und mir vom 17.07-18.07.09 gar nicht gepostet hab |bigeyes|bigeyes.
Das werden wir aber jetzt nachholen!

Nils, Guido und Ich verabredeten uns ein WE zurvor eine Session auf Aal zu starten.Bei keinem der beiden musste ich auf die Antwort lange warten, es hieß nur na klar geht los!!
Am Gewässer angekommen, wir fischten übrigens an einem Graben der ca 3 Meter breit und 30 cm tief ist, suchten wir uns eine geeignete Angelstelle. Nach 10 min war der Platz gefunden und es wurde in Ruhe aufgebaut.Wir waren übrigens schon um halb 5 dort also konnten wir uns zeit lassen :vik:.Wir angelten mit Tauwurm,Köfifetzen und Mistwurm.Der ersten Aal stieg um kurz nach 10 ein und zwar auf Fetzen.Das weckte Hoffnung auf einen weiteren Fang.Es war kaum zu glaube jede 10 min war ein Biss zu verzeichnen.Doch leider konnten wir davon nur sehr wenige umsetzen . Ab halb 3 war dann aber tote Hose.Also haben wir nen paar Bier getrunken und uns gemütlich unterhalten.Doch leider tat sich bis zu Morgen immer noch nix, bis wir um 6 uhr beschlossen einzupacken.Nils holten seine Köfi irgentwie seltsam ein und aufeinmal krachte es ganz ordentlich. Tatsächlich ein Aal stürtze sich auf das eingezogen fetzenstück, doch nach kurze Zeit verloren wir ihn wieder, wir staunten nur, es war unglaublich.An dem Abend konnten wir 8 Aale landen, es waren zwar keine Riesen (von 48cm-67cm) aber es hat trotzdemspaß gemacht und war eine sehr geile Nacht.Wir haben die Aale sowohl auf Tauwurm, Köfi und Mistwurm gefangen :>

Petri Heil!


----------



## Baschtii (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hey könnte mir mal bitte einer sagen wie lang ungefähr die aalsaison geht?


----------



## suerro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hallo freunde,
bin  kein aal angler hab aber gestern in raum duisburg eine grausamme entdeckung gemacht.
war mit der spinnrute auf zander unterwegs hab in den zwei stunden 6 tote aale am uferrand gesehen, die alle fast arm dick und so 70-90 cm waren, hab mal nach verletzungen geschaut aber nichts gefunden, was kann es sein, kennt sich jemand da aus?


----------



## JimmyEight (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Baschtii schrieb:


> hey könnte mir mal bitte einer sagen wie lang ungefähr die aalsaison geht?


April bis Oktober - kann sich auch mal ein wenig verschieben.


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> hallo freunde,
> bin  kein aal angler hab aber gestern in raum duisburg eine grausamme entdeckung gemacht.
> war mit der spinnrute auf zander unterwegs hab in den zwei stunden 6 tote aale am uferrand gesehen, die alle fast arm dick und so 70-90 cm waren, hab mal nach verletzungen geschaut aber nichts gefunden, was kann es sein, kennt sich jemand da aus?



Hi
Es könnte durch einem im Aal lebenden Wurm passiert sein , dieser lebt in der Schwimmblase des Aal´s.
Kann sein wie gesagt, ist nur eine vermutung.
gruss:Manuel


----------



## Student (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> kennt sich jemand da aus?



Informiere am besten mal den Gewässerwart des jeweiligen Vereins o.ä., damit die Fische veterinärärztlich untersucht und Wasserproben entnommen werden können.


----------



## suerro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

da ist kein vereinsgebiet, die aale sind vom rhein nach einer hochwasser zum ufer gespühlt worden


----------



## Rocardoso spin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Baschtii schrieb:


> hey könnte mir mal bitte einer sagen wie lang ungefähr die aalsaison geht?


 

Die Aalsaison fängt meist anfang mitte April an,....
hängt ganz davon ab wie tief das Gewässer ist,...also See'n u Teiche  1,5-2,0 meter mitte April startschuss,...
see'n oder Teiche 2-5 Metern mitte bis ende Mai startschuss,..!!!

Ende is in den see'n bis ende Oktober,...in der Ostsee aber noch länger...da hatte ich ende November noch gute Aalfänge,...!!! Du kannst immer einen fangen zu jeder jahreszeit,..bis auf,..wenn Eis drauf ist,...|supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich war auch den letzten Wochen 3 mal auf Aal los...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2563644#post2563644


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2575398#post2575398


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2581589#post2581589


----------



## ELBkaida (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Rocardoso spin:

Na die Fotos vom Mai kennen wohl schon die meisten...:q


----------



## Baschtii (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

danke rocardoso spin und jimmyeight


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

...vll. hatten die Aale den Haken auch ungünstig sitzen und sind nach dem Zurücksetzen gestorben...


----------



## Rocardoso spin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> @ Rocardoso spin:
> 
> Na die Fotos vom Mai kennen wohl schon die meisten...:q


 

na na,....|rolleyes


----------



## Student (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Juhu! Nach unzähligen Schneidertagen gab es heute einen schönen Aal mit 68 cm Länge, allerdings wurde er von meinem Kumpel gefangen (mit meinem Haken/Vorfach *g*). Ich konnte mich durch einen Gründling entschneidern...

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass es sich doch noch lohnen kann, den Wurm dort zu baden #6


----------



## paumy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hey ihr Schlangen,

ich konnte gestern um 23:10 am Neckar (Mannheim) einen Spitzkopfaal von 73cm auf Tauwurm fangen. War ziemlich fett das Teil für seine Größe!

Grüße


----------



## Camper1 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo


stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...und sind nach dem Zurücksetzen gestorben...


 
Bei der Länge, glaub ich nicht.

Ansprechpartner dürfte die untere Fischereibehörde sein. Auf jeden Fall *muss* das untersucht werden. 

mfg


----------



## Troutcarp (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wollte mal meine Fang posten .
War am Wochenende an der Oker los !
Das Ergebnis war ein 69er Aal auf Tauwurm :vik:

Irgendwie bin ich grad zu blöd , um nen Foto mit aufn Weg zu geben ... hmmm


----------



## Troutcarp (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Sooo ... Das Bild


----------



## Krugli (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi Boardies,

ich muß hier unbedingt mein gestriges Erlebnis am DEK Kanal
nieder schreiben. Na ja "Erlebnis" eher für mich persönlich.
Habe halt seit 4 Jahren! endlich mal wieder nen Aal am Band spüren können, echt krass. (Zeit ist halt knapp gewesen)
 Und dann direkt 2 Stück, auf Tauwurm,
einen von 62 cm und einen von 72 cm :q

Bin halt voll happy das es in diesem Leben noch geklappt hat.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Bis dann, denn gestern war heute noch morgen !!!


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Krugli schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> ich muß hier unbedingt mein gestriges Erlebnis am DEK Kanal
> nieder schreiben. Na ja "Erlebnis" eher für mich persönlich.
> ...


 
genau. ein neuer tag neues glück
petri zu den schleichern ..


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

moooin,

War von gestern auf heute zusammen mit Stefan und Frido los auf Aal.
Eigentlich war es ein perfekter Abend.
Wir schmissen den Grill an, schnackten was das Zeug hielt und und und...
war echt genial...
Leider musste Stefan vorzeitig, ich glaube um kurz vor 3 abbrechen.
Starke Kopfschmerzen machten ihm das Leben schwer.
Gefangen haben wir Rotaugen, Barsch und Aale.

Wobei wir auch viele Bisse einfach "verpennten"...
Wenn man so ins Besräch vertieft ist 

Gefangen hab ich die beiden Aale um 0:20 und 0:30.
Beide auf Taui und sie hatten 61cm
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/1475/p1030994.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ganz vergessen#q
Petri an die Schleicherfänger!


----------



## Baschtii (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hey guidoOo wie groß warn eure rotaugen und barsche?


----------



## Student (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Nachdem mein Kumpel gestern ja schon einen 68 cm Breitkopf überlisten konnte, war ich heute mit einem 62 cm Spitzkopf an der Reihe!

Mein erster Aal in 2009 :vik:


----------



## Windmaster (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War gestern mit dem Boot hier auf der Elbe unterwegs, hatte erst nen 55ér und als ich nach 3 Stunden schon am einpacken war, hat es nochmal ordentlich an der Rute gezuppelt....
Ein schöner fetter 75ér lag dann im Boot 

Die Sonne kam dann nochmal richtig raus und plötzlich war das Boot auch voll mit Marienkäfern #d

Danach ging es auch sofort nach Hause...


----------



## DRU (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Anständig Baggi, dickes Petri


----------



## bo74 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin .
gestern hat es dann endlich geklappt. 
mein erster maßiger aal in diesem Jahr. 58 cm . gefangen an der elbe bei hitzacker.


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so ich will auch mal einen beisteuern.

Aal 72cm auf Tauwurm   (gestern 23.30Uhr)

Gewässer:  ODER


----------



## donlotis (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammmen, 

habe gestern beim Nachtangeln meinen ersten Breitkopfaal landen können. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen fingerlangen Döbel, ich hatte mich gerade in den Schlafsack gelegt, da ging die Aalglocke los! Ein sehr geiler Drill, der hat mal richtig Rabatz gemacht, besonders wenn ich Druck gemacht habe. Die Aalglocke habe ich verloren. |gr: 
Er war an der dicksten Stelle so fett wie mein Unterarm, hatte 95 cm und ich schätze das waren so ca. 4 Kilo, ich war überrascht über das krasse Gewicht... 
Der Aal war übrigens auf einem Auge erblindet, außerdem hing im noch ein altes Stahlvorfach aus dem Maul, der Haken steckte ziemlich tief drinnen, das konnte man sehen wenn man am fremden Vorfach gezogen hat. Mein großer Einzelhaken (4/0) von Gamakatsu hatte lehrbuchmäßig in der Kieferspalte gehakt. 
Den Aal lässt sich jetzt der Nachbar schmecken, gebraten und mit Schnaps dazu!  

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Windmaster (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch, aber ich glaube 4 kg ist etwas hoch geschätzt.

Ich hatte mal als jugendlicher in unserem Vereinsteich einen von 1,05m und der wog "nur" 2,5kg, hätte da vorher auch mehr geschätzt. 

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, sind ab 90cm alles ganz schön imposante Tiere.

Ich war heute mit dem Boot nochmal auf der Elbe und hab mich etwas gesonnt, gelesen und nebenbei auf Aal geangelt 

Von 14-18Uhr konnte ich 3 Aale um die 55-60cm fangen, wobei der erste hatte gleich 80cm |bigeyes

Morgen wandern die auch gleich mit in die Räuchertonne...


----------



## Meteraal (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ donlotis: super fisch,aber ich denke auch nicht, dass dieser fisch 4 kilo wog!!!!
konnnte gestern aal nummer 9 und 10 landen für dieses jahr:
1 aal hatte 51cm
und der zweite hatte 64cm bei über 1 pfund!!!
ein guter fang dafür das so schlechte bedingungen herrschten (vollmond schien vom wolkenlosen himmel!!!!)


----------



## Klinke (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

So, 

hier mal ein Bild von nem glücklichen Kollegen mit einem strammen 84er von 1,12kg. Gefangen auf ein 15cm Rotauge beim Zanderansitz um 7.40 Uhr morgens in der Sonne.


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bei 30 Grad mittags auf Köfi gebissen. Unverhofft kommt oft.


----------



## Esoxfreund (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri !

Das ist nicht so ungewöhnlich, wenn es richtig heiß ist und die Sonne ballert, dann beißen die Aale auf Köfi auch oder gerade in der Mittagszeit #6


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Danke Esoxfreund!
Hast vollkommen recht, aber habe trotzdem nicht mit einem Aal gerechnet. An meinem Hausgewässer fange ich sie immer gegen Mitternacht mit Köfi an der Pose.


----------



## Pointer freak (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Guten abend
komm grad vom angeln wieder....
hab einen 44 Döbel und einen 60 er aal erwischen können 
für unseren kleinen bach ein top ergebniss:vik::vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammmen,
> 
> habe gestern beim Nachtangeln meinen ersten Breitkopfaal landen können.
> Gebissen hat er auf einen fingerlangen Döbel, ich hatte mich gerade in den Schlafsack gelegt, da ging die Aalglocke los! Ein sehr geiler Drill, der hat mal richtig Rabatz gemacht, besonders wenn ich Druck gemacht habe. Die Aalglocke habe ich verloren. |gr:
> ...


Petri,strammes Teil, haste dem Nachbarn wenigstens bei Schnaps und Aal Gesellschaft geleistet?


----------



## AbiBas (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo Angelfreunde..
ich wollte mall fragen wie lange muss man warten beim Aal biss biss mann zuschlagen kann??

ich meine wenn mann märkt das der aal den köder nimmt wie lange muss mann noch warten? soll mann warten oder direkt zuschagen?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Meteraal (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich hab auch ma wieder nen Fang zu melden!!Ich war von donnerstag bis samstag zu angeln am vereinssee. In der ersten nacht lief es sehr gut. So konnte ich 5 aale landen, von denen ich 4 stück mitgenommen habe! in der darauffolgenden nacht leif es net so doll leider, denn ich fing nur einen guten aal und einen zu kleinen!! 

Maße der Aale: 
1. 50 cm
2. 51 cm
3. 53 cm
4. 54 cm
5. 60 cm

joa das war aal nummer 11-15 für dieses Jahr( bei mir zählen nur aale ab 50 cm) !! auffällig war das die aale recht dick waren!( vollgefressen mit wasserschnecken!!)
leiderhab ich keine pics, denn ich war mit den aale schlachten schneller fertig als  die kamera zu verfügung bereitstand!#q#q!Vielleicht kann ich sie mal alle fotografieren, wenn ich die aale zum Räuchern auftaue!!

lg der meteraal=)


----------



## Meteraal (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

fängt keiner mehr aale????? seit 6 tagen keine fangmeldung mehr ( außer meine). 
Männers rückt den aalen zuleibe=)=)!!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Tüllich waren auch wir los 

Aal 74cm:
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/2986/74cm.jpg
Aale 79cm und ?56cm? =)
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/1467/aal79cm.jpg


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

wo bleiben denn eure fangmeldungen????? ist das in letzter zeit so mau bei euch???

mal ne frage @ all: wieviele aale über 50 cm habt ihr in diesem jahr bis jetzt gefangen???? war das jeweilige ergebnis ein für eure verhältnis bis jetzt gutes ergebnis???

ich werde wohl vorraussichtlich erst freitag und samstag wieder losziehen!!
die hoffentlich fangmeldun kommt dann natürlich!! =)


----------



## Norge Fan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bei uns beissen die Aale zur Zeit recht komisch |kopfkrat.  

Wir hatten die Bisse (richtig grosse Fische) entweder morgens zw. 7.00-9.00 oder abends 19.00-20.00 Uhr.   

Nachts geht garnichts.  

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## GuidoOo (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hm, also ich hab noch nie einen Aal unter 50 gefangen 

Dieses Jahr war nicht so pralle..Falsch an die ganze Sache herangegangen...
Ich sags mal so..LAndangeln ist halt bequemer, als vom Boot...-.-

Heute werde ichs auch mal wieder versuchen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Gewitter LANGE auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Meteraal schrieb:


> wo bleiben denn eure fangmeldungen????? ist das in letzter zeit so mau bei euch???
> 
> mal ne frage @ all: wieviele aale über 50 cm habt ihr in diesem jahr bis jetzt gefangen???? war das jeweilige ergebnis ein für eure verhältnis bis jetzt gutes ergebnis???


 
War eindeutig mein schlechtestes Jahr bisher. Sonst bin ich fast nie als Schneider auf die Zielfischart heimgefahren, dieses Jahr ist es fast umgekehrt.  #d

PS: Aale unter 50cm sind bei mir fast nie an der Angel...


----------



## angelarne (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hab auch bis jetzt das schlechteste Aaljahr, seit dem ich angle!

Genau einen Aal gabs dieses Jahr bei 8 oder neun Nachtansitzen!!! Der Kollege hatte gute 76 cm, Gewicht weiß ich nicht..
Gefangen habe ich ihn Mitte Mai um 16:30 Uhr Nachmittags...lol... seitdem nix mehr. Fast gar keine Bisse auf Wurm, außer kleine Schleien in der Nacht und der Kiessee, an dem ich immer angle hat einen ziemlich guten Aalbestand, sowie nen super Zanderbestand aber auch die wollen bei Nacht nicht beißen. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Sonst lief es immer viel viel besser.
Auch das Anfüttern mit Aalpellts und Heilbuttpellets, verbunden mit zerschnittenen Würmern bringt keine Erfolge dort....

Verzweifelung macht sich breit, Leute!!!


Irgendwelche Tipps von den gestandenen Aalprofis hier?


----------



## angelarne (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

DIe Tipps nehme ich gerne auch per PN entgegen, weil das hier ein Fangthread ist. Ich dachte einfach nur, ich schreibs hier mal ein, weil doch die meisten Aalangler hier vorbeischauen....

:vik:


----------



## dorschy (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hallo angelarne! ein paar tipps von mir,vieleicht hilft es weider. ich gehe fast nur mit tauwurm aber ein geiler aalköder ist auch heringsrogen. das aaljahr09 ist nicht so schlecht habe gute aale bis jetzt gefangen! leider ist auch mal ne nacht bei, wo garnichts ging. viel erfolg  dorschy#h PS: auch seeringelwürmer (stückchen) gehen im süßwasser!


----------



## TRANSformator (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bei mir ists auch mau, nachdem es um Ostern rehct gut anfing und ich in kleinen Gewässern einige schöne Aale fangen konnte, geht seit Ende Mai weder in diesen Kleingewässern noch in den Flüssen irgendwas an Aal. Höchstens mal nen Weißfisch oder kleinen Wels auf Tauwurm. Dafür nerven die Krabben sowohl beim Köfi-als auch beim Wurmangeln wie bescheuert. 

Mal gucken, vll wirds ja nochmal besser.

Gruß


----------



## Meteraal (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so konnte in den letzten 2 nächten leider nur einen 50er aal landen!!! sehr sehr mau bei uns hier!!!´vielleicht geht es heute nacht wieder los!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

.....also bei mir sieht es auch nicht so pralle aus mit Aal,aber warten wir mal ab was die 2 nächsten Monate so bringen !? #h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Schlechtestes Aaljahr ever. Nicht mal nen Quotenaal. #c


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi also ich und meine 2 Kumpels können uns nicht Beschweren.Wir haben so um die 150Aale gefangen davon aber viele kleine.Pro Ansitz warens wenns gut lief 10stck.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Also hier bei uns im Neustädter Hafengewässer lief es bis vor 2 Wochen auch noch sehr gut, aber seit 2 Wochen totaler Totentanz. Wenn wir Glück haben kommt höchstens mal einer raus pro Nacht , aber dann auch meist 65 aufwärts.


----------



## Meteraal (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ich war gestern nacht nochmal los und es lief net sehr doll!! insgesamt habe ich 4 aale gefangen, von denen ich leider nur einen mitnehmen konnte!! aber der eine hatte knappe 60 cm und war schön dick!!!! =)  dat war aal nummer 17 für dieses jahr!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Naja, wenn bei dir 4 Stück ned so doll ist, dann ist bei uns momentan absolute Oberflaute!


----------



## grazy04 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ich kann 4 Stück in den letzten 3 Wochen (bei 6 Versuchen) von 48 bis 55cm melden, gefangen alle im gleichen Kiessee zu völlig verschiedenen Zeiten. Der früheste 18:30, der späteste 23:30 inner Tiefe von etwa 3m auf Wurm


----------



## Meteraal (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

ok von der anzahl der Aale ist das in ordnung für eine nacht, jedoch stimmt die durchchnittsgröße der aale nicht!! die anderen 3 aale der vergangenen nacht waren aale unter 45 cm!!! hab die zwar nicht gemesen die Lütten ( den Stress erspar ich den aalen) aber kann manja ungefähr schätzen. =)


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hier ein kleiner Nachtrag von Donnerstag Abend,gefangen in der Tidenelbe bei Hamburg.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2620775#post2620775


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Man, was hab ich vorhin nen Schreck gekriegt! Hatte heute vor nach der spätschicht zu angeln.gesagt getan.gartentörchen auf.mich an den fluss gesetzt.2 raubfischruten (a 130 gramm WG) mit tauwurm + aalkiller mit aalbimmel an der spitze raus.dann nach 10 minuten zuppelte eine rute gaaaaanz leicht.ich mir nix bei gedacht,dann fiel mir auf dass ich depp vergessen hatte an der rute wo ich den kleinen biss hatte ein knicklicht zu befestigen.naja ich mir ersma eine geraucht und dann naja geh ich zur rute.will den köder einziehen, das knicklicht dran machen und neu auswerfen.naja eingezogen hab ich was.nen klotzendicker 79er Aal.womit ich garnicht gerechnet hatte.

ihr müsst euch vorstellen,ein ca 5-6 meter breiter fluss und flaches wasser so ca 40 - 60 cm tief.und dann hat mir das fieh vielleicht einen drill geliefert.meine fresse.und der aal wollte immer richtung ufer auf der anderen seite in die wurzeln.ich dagegen gehalten.,meine bremse am heulen wie hulle und die schon starke rute sah aus wie ein flitzebogen.... #t

das ganze dauerte etwa eine minute aber die hatte es in sich.ich dachte die ganze zeit nur daran, wenn mir das ding jetzt abreißt dann fliegt danach vor wut die rute inne ecke und mein angelkoffer lernt fliegen und schwimmen, aber so wars nicht :m 

also dieser drill war echt sau geil und schwer vor allem, mein bester bisher.aale haben richtig power !


----------



## Bierfuizl (4. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Wow, Petri richtig schönes Gerät!
Kann mir gut vorstellen das der Dampf gemacht hat! ;-)


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hir mal 3 von mir gebissen auf köfi #6


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

barsch123: Der Beweis, auf Köfi fängt man halt die richtig fetten Schläuche.
Auf Wurm und Co fast nur Blindschleichen.
:m


----------



## Stinte (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo allezusammen,
ich war jetzt 3 Nächte an einem Vereinsgewässer angeln.
Insgesamt habe ich 12 Aale (65cm-79cm) auf Tauwurm gefangen.Ich habe jetzt leider keine Fotos gemacht weil meine Kamera alle war;+;+.Achso das waren meine ersten Aale meines Lebens|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri.Es hat richtig bog gemacht weil die richrtig geil gebissen haben.Es war aber lustig da sie alle so um 13.00 uhr gebissen haben.

MFG Stinte


----------



## Meteraal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ stinte oha so ein vereingewässer will ich auch haben!!! 12 aale in 3 tagen und dann noch so eine durchschnittsgröße!!! 

aber haben die echt alle am mittag gebissen???


----------



## Stinte (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi Meteraal,
wir haben insgesamt 5 Seen alle davon sind leer(der letzte Aal wurde dort im April 2008 gefangen)dort wo wir waren da gibt es wenigstens noch fische und die Aale haben alle mittags gebissen(Wetter war :keine Sonne und fisel regen)doch drei Aale haben bei Sonneschein auf 3m Wassertiefe gebisen.Achso wir waren dort zu 4 und haben insgesamt 15 Aale und 1Zander von 78cm gefangen  


MFG Stinte


----------



## Stinte (12. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hallo allezusammen,
letztens waren an dem Gewässer 2 angler der eine hat 32 Aale in 3 Nächten gefangen wobei ein Raubaal von 93cm länge und 2kg dabei war.Weitere Bilder gibts auf der Seite http://www.sfv-bielefeld.de/ und Photos auf der Seite http://www.sfv-bielefeld.de/index.php?cat=album&id=66


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi,
Super Fische! Da bekommt man richtig Lust ! Ich hab dies Jahr trotz weit über 100 Ansitzen erst einen 35er Schnürsenkel gefangen:c:c:c Auf meine KöFis haben in einem sehr gutem Aalgewässer nur Zander gebissen#c

Na ja ,Heute abend folgt der letzte Ganz -Nacht Ansitz für dies Jahr! Und zwar an einem anderen see wo ich noch nie Geangelt hab! Aber Barsch123 hat ja schon bewiesen das in dem See dicke Aale drin sind und deshalb werde ich heute mal mit ihm und seinem Vater nen Nachtansitz starten. Ich hoffe das wir ein paar Aale ziehen können! Ich werde Morgen noch mal Berrichten!
mfg fishcatcher99:m


----------



## Meteraal (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ fishcatcher 99
und wie lief es???

Ich bei mir war es grad ne glatte nullrunde!!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

hi,
Oh mann, war n ernüchterndes Ergebnis! Aber ich hab meinen zweiten Aal dies Jahr gefangen!:q
Der war aber nur 40 cm gross:c
Der grössere der bei mir gebissen hatte ist in ein Hinderniss gezogen und war weg!

Zu 4 Leuten hatten wir 1 Aal, 6 Barsche (10-20cm), 4 Hechte(10,15,25 und45 cm) die kleinen habn auf Tauwurm gebissen#d Und einige Bisse die keine verwertung fanden!
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Meteraal (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Kann auch noch ma wieder was melden:
einen aal von 54 cm am samstagabend!!!


----------



## Herby777 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ja ich auch  Nach einigen Umständen konnte ich Samstagnacht im Rhein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen 66er verhaften.

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,
habe heute morgen meinen vorraussichtlich letzten Aalansitz mit dem Boot gemacht. War ziemlicher Nebel heute früh|uhoh:. Naja habe einen kleinen Schleicher von 56cm verhaften können das wars auch. Mal sehn jetzt werden die Hechte geärgert:q.

gruß


----------



## Albert71 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Da, habs ich doch noch geschaft. Mein einzigster und größter für dieses Jahr. 
Köder waren zwei Tauis. 82cm war er.


----------



## Meteraal (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ albert: wo haste denn den dicken schleicher gefangen???


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi,
Wir haben doch noch 2 Nachtansitze gestartet!#6
Bei mir sind noch 3 Aale aufs Konto gekommen aber der grösste war bis jetzt nur ein 50er Schnürsenkel!#d
Aber ein dickes Petri an alle weiteren Aalfänger!#6
mfg


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

so ich bin jetzt auch zurück von einer Aalsitzung und ich bin sehr zufrieden...eine Schlange von 94 cm hat meinen Tauwurm um 21.30 verschlungen und landet jetzt bei mir in der Räuchertonne.#6


----------



## Koalano1 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Perti zum Feuerwehrschlauch!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Jo, auch von mir DICKES PETRI!|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri. Ich kenne viele Angler die schon lange aufgehört haben für dieses jahr auf Aal zu angeln...aber man sieht es lohnt sich noch teilweise!


----------



## Allround Angler (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

petri an allen von euch, bin ebend rein vonner elbe, kein einziger aal, kein einziger biss. solangsam frag ich mich ob ich dieses jahr was falsch mache, bin dieses jahr viel viel öffter los zum aalangeln. habe verschieden köder, montagen und gewässer beangelt, habe aba nur 3 schnürsenkel dieses jahr gefangen. wenn ich hier so im board lese, ihr fangt alle, wies ich nicht??? ich hab doch sooo ein hunger auf räucheraal, will ihn aber nich kaufen, denn selbst gefangen schmeckt er viel besser. nee aba jetz mal echt, kann mir einer von euch sagen was ich falsch mache??? besten dank im vorraus


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Alround Angler: Hey,du machst gar nix Falsch! Mir geht es doch genau so!:c Ich hab an meiner Talsperre sonst immer richtig gut Aale gefangen, und vorallem waren sie gross!
Dies Jahr hab ich im Mai einen 35 er Schnürsenkel gefangen,das Wars! Jetzt war ich 3 mal an einer anderen Talsperre auf Aal,ich hab genau so geangelt wie ichs immer tue und ich hab immer hin 4 Aale gefangen alle so um die 45-50cm!:q Keine Riesen ,eignen sich aber bestens fürs Räuchern!:q 
*Halte durch ,probiers Weiter hin solange es noch nicht zu Klat wird! Irgendwann kommt dann der Meteraal!#6|supergri*
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:
P.S : Für die 5 Aale war ich über 250 mal angeln dies Jahr!|rolleyes


----------



## Student (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Allround Angler schrieb:


> wenn ich hier so im board lese, ihr fangt alle, wies ich nicht???



Du weißt doch gar nicht, wieviele sich hier jede Nacht den Ar.. am Wasser abfrieren, ohne einen Aal zu fangen.

Der Thread hier heißt Aalfänge...eröffne mal den Thread "Aal-Nichtfänge" oder "Aal-Schneidertage", der wird schneller voll, das verspreche ich dir #6

Ich hab 1 Aal selbst gefangen und war bei 1 Aal Zeuge, insgesamt war ich auch rund 7 mal draußen und zahlenmäßig war das ein sehr mageres Ergebnis, dafür waren beide Aale für diese Gegend groß...


----------



## Albert71 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Meteraal schrieb:


> @ albert: wo haste denn den dicken schleicher gefangen???


 
Gefangen hab ich den in der Saale. Für mich als Aalfreek war es bisher, mein schechtestes Aaljahr überhaubt.#c 
Da wird auch nix mehr kommen, denke ich. Langsam wirds zu kalt.|uhoh:

Bei der Gelegenheit sag ich mal, das der Thread-Eröffner heute Hammermäßig zugeschlagen hat.


----------



## Christian K. (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Für mich war es das beste Aaljahr überhaupt würde ich mal sagen,ich habe schon einmal so ca 20 stück geräuchert und habe nochmal so viele im Fach.
und sie waren dieses jahr fast alle richtige Granaten.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@Kurgan 
da hast du recht auch die aale von 50-60cm waren bei mir oft son´ne kurtzen dicken, also sehr gut genährt! schnüsenkel waren dieses jahr sehr wenig bei mir...naja bald fang ich an zu räuchern mein gefrierfach ist wieder voll:q.


----------



## Meteraal (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Albert71 schrieb:


> Gefangen hab ich den in der Saale. Für mich als Aalfreek war es bisher, mein schechtestes Aaljahr überhaubt.#c
> Da wird auch nix mehr kommen, denke ich. Langsam wirds zu kalt.|uhoh:
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit sag ich mal, das der Thread-Eröffner heute Hammermäßig zugeschlagen hat.


 

wie viele aale hast du denn bis jetzt in diesem jahr gefangen??


----------



## Allround Angler (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

naja dann bin ich dann beruigt das ich nicht der einzigste bin. trotzdem schade, naja versuche es am we nochmal vllt. hab ich nochmal glück aber naja, glaube da nicht mehr richtig dran


----------



## Albert71 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@ Meteraal 
Ich hab so um die 30-40 Ansitze dieses Jahr auf Aal gemacht. Gefangen hab ich einen einzigen.|kopfkrat 
Aber wie schon gesagt, dieses Jahr liefs für mich net so obtimal. Wobei ich die vergangenen Jahre ca. 20 bis 30 Stück hatte. Da werde ich wohl noch ein paar Aale kaufen müssen damit der Räucherofen ausgelastet ist.
Aber nächstes Jahr soll ja wieder ein Top Aaljahr werden, das berichten jedenfalls geheime Quellen.:q 

PS. In welchen Gewässertyp Angelst du auf Aal? Wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@Albert
ob das nächste jahr besser wird kann glaube ich keiner sagen, das sind alles nur spekulationen:q. Von meinen ganzen ansitzen auf aal habe ich nur 6 mal nix gefangen. Den Platz zu wecheln lohnt sich auf jeden fall wenn mal an einer stelle nix beißen will. Den viel zum Aalangeln brauche ich nicht ,das schwerste sind oft die Aale selbst:q. Tolle tage in diesem jahr gabs bei mir auf jeden fall!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Ohne Flax jetzt,ich hab dieses Jahr das erste Jahr so richtig ca. 10 Aalansitze gemacht,weil ich jetzt ne Möglichkeit zum räuchern habe.
Sonst hab ich eigentlich immer auf Zander gefischt.Oder an der Ostsee auf Mefo,Dorsch und Plattfisch.
Geangelt hab ich in der Stromelbe bei Hamburg,mitten im Hauptstrom,mit Bleien von 150-250g.
Mein Mindestmaß für Aal hab auf 50cm rauf gesetzt,weil ich finde das Aale die kleiner als 50cm sind nicht zum räuchern taugen...
Gefangen hab ich so ca. 30 Aale zwischen 50 und 87cm und bestimmt noch mal mindestens genau so viele kleine,die zurück gegangen sind.
Selbst die alteingesessenen Aalangler bei uns haben gesagt,dass sie lange nicht mehr so gut gefangen haben wie dieses Jahr!!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Glaube ich dir gerne! Ich angel nur in stillgewässern, wo ich manche tage es gar nicht glauebn wollte wie viele aale ich gefangen habe...auch positiv das ich nur 1 untermaßige schlange hatte der rest 55+ ,mein größter dieses jahr war aber nur 90er. In der Elbe werden meines wissens nach jedes jahr Aale gesetzt|kopfkrat. Deswegen vielleicht so viele kleine? Naja bin schon gespannt was das nächste jahr so bringt.


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Bei uns beissen die Grossen gerade wie verrückt.   
Leider ein paar Fehlbisse,aber "Der Eine "hing dann doch |supergri.
Heute 85 cm und nen bissel über 1kg.   

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## harrystephan (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern von 19:00 bis 23:30 h bei Sternenhimmel und ca. 2 Grad Lufttemperatur am Wasser gewesen. 

Ergebnis:
Ein schöner Aal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit 76 cm Länge und ca. 950 gr. Gewicht. 

Als "Beifang" eine (Riesen-)Barbe mit knapp 80 cm und ca. 5 Kg Gewicht. Am Anfang hoffte ich auf den Meteraal, doch nach einem wunderschönen Drill mit vielen Fluchten, kam meine bisher größte Barbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heraus.

Petri nach Berlin


----------



## harrystephan (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern erneut von 19:00 bis 23:30 h bei dichten Nebel und ca. 10 Grad Lufttemperatur am Wasser gewesen. 

Ergebnis:
6 schöne Aale von 55 bis 78 cm Länge und ausgenommen 3.400 gr. Gesamtgewicht

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## Meteraal (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

@harrystephan in welchen gewässer angelst du denn ???? Petrie zu dem guten Fang!!1


----------



## nava (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



> @harrystephan in welchen gewässer angelst du denn ????


 
tja, das würd mich auch mal interessieren |kopfkrat
gern auch auch per PN:m

Auch von mir dickes Petri 

Gruss nava


----------



## harrystephan (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern von 18:00 bis 21:30 h bei ordentlich Regen und ca. 12 Grad Lufttemperatur am Wasser gewesen. 

Ergebnis:
Ein Aal mit 57 cm Länge und einen zweiten in der Größe beim Landen verloren.

@Meteraal & Nava: 
Dies sind Blankaalfänge aus einem Weserzufluss bei mittleren Wasserstand gem. BfG-Definition (Pegelanstieg nach guten Regenfällen!)


----------



## harrystephan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Gestern von 18:30 bis 22:00 h bei Sternenhimmel und ca. 1 Grad Lufttemperatur am Wasser gewesen. 

Ergebnis:
Ein Biss ---> Ein schöner Aal mit 73 cm Länge und ca. 800 gr. Gewicht.

Trotz der dauernden Kälte fressen und wandern die Blankaale noch!


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hätte nicht gedacht das bei solchem Wetter überhaupt noch Aale an die Strippe gehen...
Ganz dickes Petri Heil!

mfg
Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

War Sonntag nochmal los konnt ein paar schlangen fangen. Mal sehn ob ich die Bilder hier noch irgentwie reinbekomme#q#c. Die wollen einfach nicht!!!


----------



## lsski (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> War Sonntag nochmal los konnt ein paar schlangen fangen. Mal sehn ob ich die Bilder hier noch irgentwie reinbekomme#q#c. Die wollen einfach nicht!!!


 
Hi,

also zuerst gehst du auf http://*ih.us/
und oben direkt über Durchsuchen:steht image da musst du anklicken, das ein Punkt im ersten Kästchen ist. Dann gehst auf Durchsuchen: und suchst dir von deinen Computer aus irgendeinen Ordner dein gewünschtes Bild herraus. Dann klickst du auf resize image? so das da das häkchen im Kasten zu sehen ist. Dann gleich daneben musst du dann noch die Bildergröße die du haben willst auswählen. Dann klickst du in diesem orange umrandeten Kästchen wo host it! steht und das Bild wird hochgeladen(moment warten).

Wenn du dein hochgeladenes Bild nun verkleinert siehst, dann scrollst du mit der Maus ganz nach unten, da steht dann 
*+* Show Advanced Linking dann daraufklicken und den unten im Rahmen angezeigten Link kopieren.


Dann gehst du z.b. auf die Anglerboardseite bei Beitrag schreiben ect. weisst du ja selber Da wo du dein Beitrag reinschreibst, an von dir beliebiger Stelle im geschriebenen Text klicken an welcher Stelle das Bild hin soll.
Über deinen Beitrag befinden sich verschiedene Zeichen, da ist u.a. ein gelbes Zeichen

Grafik einfügen dabei. Da dann draufklicken und deinen ebend kopierten Link dort einfügen. 
Wichtig das nur ein http:// da steht! 
Das http:// was im Grafikeinfügen schon steht, kannst du weg machen, weil in den von dir eingefügten Link ist er schon dabei.

Dann wenn dein Link eingefügt wurde, nur noch auf OK klicken. 
Jetzt solltest du vor den abschicken deines Beitrages das Bild im Text sehen können
Fertig.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Danke für die lange Anleitung jetzt gehts aber doch auf normalen wege:m.

Diese milden temp. sind nahe zu perfekt deswegen muss man jetzt nochmal los, es ist nämlich erstaunlich warm für diese jahreszeit! 3 Aale warens von links ab:65cm,61cm und 57cm


----------



## Felipe95 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Petri Heil !


----------



## Meteraal (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Danke für die lange Anleitung jetzt gehts aber doch auf normalen wege:m.
> 
> Diese milden temp. sind nahe zu perfekt deswegen muss man jetzt nochmal los, es ist nämlich erstaunlich warm für diese jahreszeit! 3 Aale warens von links ab:65cm,61cm und 57cm


 
na dann mal petrie! (auch wenn ein wenig zu spät!=) )
in was für einem Gewässer hast du die schlängler denn gefangen ??? see? Fluss ? tidenabhängiger Fluss?...?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Moin,
hab ich in einem See rund um Plön gefangen....
Jetzt wirds aber auch langsam weniger, es lohnt sich kaum noch den die kälte kommt. Angemerkt: am tage gefangen!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Hi,
eure Fänge sind schon beeindruckend , so viel Aal gabs früher in der Maas auch .
Heute fängt man Aal nur noch selten, zudem steht es ja bei uns hier unter Strafe einen Aal zu entnehmen.
Ich hoffe mal das sich der Bestand in den nächsten Jahren erholen wird und der Aal wieder freigegeben wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2009*

Alleine wird er es bestimmt nicht schaffen...
wird bei euch jährlich Aal besetzt? sind die wanderwege frei? Bis ein Aalbestand sich wieder erholt wird es noch einige jährchen brauchen. Ziemlich umständlich wie der Aal sein Laichgeschäft erledigt!


----------

